# 'Expensive' headphones



## Paulo 8135

Any audio addicts about? I currently use the Sony MDR1R and the Sony EX700. I didn't go for 1R noise cancelling or bluetooth as i HATE having to charge headphones.


----------



## Gunnar_917

My current ones:
B&W P7 for listening from a stereo or decent audio source
Bose QC2 for flying
B&W C5 for daily commuting (have both series 1 and 2)
shure SE215 for running

My favourite would be the C5's out of the bunch. My S1 were on the way out so bought the S2 and there is a decent amount of difference. Only problem is their durability. I am ot easy on my headphones but I had 2 S1's replaced under warranty. 

I bought the S2 because of how much I love the S1.


----------



## amg_smurf

I use the Bose QC15 (these you don't have to charge, just throw in a battery every 20 hours or so) and I also have the Bose Quiet Comfort 20i ear buds (these need to be charged).

The noise reduction on the airplane is excellent when flying as passenger with the QC15 & 20i. Speaking of airplanes, I also have the Bose A20 aviation headset for when I'm in the pilot's seat .

I guess I really like Bose products, their noise cancelling is second to none. Also, the QC20 I had on my head on a 10 hour flight and even slept with it on, it is very comfortable. I even loan it out to family/friends when they are flying!


----------



## zainabdulrahman

paulopiper said:


> Any audio addicts about? I currently use the Sony MDR1R and the Sony EX700. I didn't go for 1R noise cancelling or bluetooth as i HATE having to charge headphones.


Hey... I don't consider myself an audio addict but I can't live without music! Just got myself the Sennheiser Momentum Over-Ear about a month ago and it's a superb upgrade from my old Grado SR80.. I'm currently heavily into Brazilian music especially Sabrina Malheiros's "Equilibria".. Killer album.. sounds great through the Momentum.


----------



## alexrocky

I wouldn't say I'm an addict but I'd say I have a pretty respectable setup.
For desktop, AKG Q701 and Audioengine a5+ speakers with Audioengine D1 source.
For mobile, V-Moda XS on-ear headphones in black


----------



## Paulo 8135

No Sony fans?  can we talk portable source equipment? Currently usually using my sony xperia z2, cheaper sim-free than the sony walkman zx2 and sounds better than my previous stand-alone x series sony walkman. Much better battery life/micro usb as opposed to proprietary cable than the zx2. I know sony dont give the most clinical sound but damn it does sound good...


----------



## dr_bldmny

I used to have some nice AKG k271 mkii headphones, they eventually broke after years of hard use. Now I bought some slightly more modest Audiotechnica ATH-M50x headphones. It's hard to wrong with either of those brands.

Sony headphones don't tend to have a flat sound, not a bad thing for general use but not suitable for studio use IMO. The only reason so many music studios use the MDR range is that it makes it easier for singers to hear themselves while recording (trebly response)


----------



## pronstar

For headphones, expensive doesn't necessarily equal quality (ahem...Beats)

IMHO:
Bose for noise reduction.
AKG and Sennheiser for accuracy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

pronstar said:


> (ahem...Beats)


Brands that belong in the bin, and even then, I feel sorry for the bin


----------



## Paulo 8135

dr_bldmny said:


> Sony headphones don't tend to have a flat sound, not a bad thing for general use but not suitable for studio use IMO. The only reason so many music studios use the MDR range is that it makes it easier for singers to hear themselves while recording (trebly response)


Yeah, by clinical I meant flat. Re music studios don't forget Sony also own Sony-BMG, a major label.


----------



## steadyrock

I'm a big fan of Grado Labs. I've got a pair of Grado SR 125's that are a huge amount of can for the money. For portable or office use, I use the Klipsch S4i earbuds, which again aren't top-notch audiophile equipment but damn good for a set of earbuds.


----------



## cdf294

steadyrock said:


> I'm a big fan of Grado Labs. I've got a pair of Grado SR 125's that are a huge amount of can for the money.


I agree with this sentiment 100%. 
Grado Labs are fantastic headphones for the money, IMO. Mine have held their own against headphones that were significantly more expensive.


----------



## wemedge

steadyrock said:


> I'm a big fan of Grado Labs. I've got a pair of Grado SR 125's that are a huge amount of can for the money. For portable or office use, I use the Klipsch S4i earbuds, which again aren't top-notch audiophile equipment but damn good for a set of earbuds.


Grado fan here too. I have the RS1is which I like a lot.


----------



## elliswyatt

I've owned a bunch of different Sennheisers over the years from the original 414s to some of their newer models. They have consistently provided solid sonic quality along with a high level of wearability. I can wear them for hours without any discomfort. My only complaint is a certain level of fragility on some of their models.


----------



## Paulo 8135

I tried a pair of cheaper Sennheisers once or twice, they were pretty good.


----------



## dantan

I don't use them anywhere near as much as I should but here are my 2 fairly expensive headphones:


----------



## dw90s

BOSE is like the craziest of head phones, Beat by dre is also a good one


----------



## dr_bldmny

dw90s said:


> BOSE is like the craziest of head phones, Beat by dre is also a good one


nice troll, dude


----------



## pronstar

dw90s said:


> BOSE is like the craziest of head phones, Beat by dre is also a good one


This post has convinced me that, like, Bose and Beats are the crazy bestest headphones fo sho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

I have a pair of the B&W P7's as well, and they really produce a clean sound from a dedicated audio source.


----------



## MadDane

I use a pair of Sennheiser HD650 for use at home (I have had them for 6 years or so by now, these are so great!). Before that I used a pair of HD555 which I beat up from 5-6 years of daily use. For the daily bicycle commute I have a pair of Marshall Major FX. I kill headphones while biking so that is why I use something fairly inexpensive there. For commuting in other ways I have a pair of BeoPlay H6 that are pretty decent.


----------



## Boodles12

dw90s said:


> BOSE is like the craziest of head phones, Beat by dre is also a good one


And will this guy get any buyers for any of his bogus sales threads.... Suspicious fisher fo sho like crazyist..


----------



## Paulo 8135

Thing is though, Dr. Dre is a billionaire. Super bass?


----------



## GrouchoM

paulopiper said:


> Thing is though, Dr. Dre is a billionaire.


I assume that means that he uses better headphones than "Dr. Dre" brand.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Who knows


----------



## Gunnar_917

paulopiper said:


> Thing is though, Dr. Dre is a billionaire. Super bass?


At least he's done something decent for the music world long before he released those monstrosities.

Whilst I'm on e topic I'll also throw a curse at Monster for their hand in it, just as well they make great cables


----------



## Split Second

Bose quiet comfort for travel; otherwise, I just use the ear buds Apple includes with its products.


----------



## Domo

Audeze LCD-2s. Best money on A/V I ever spent. Use em basically every day.


----------



## idkfa

My thoughts:

Closed back - AKG 550 range, they run fine from small players despite having huge drivers
Open back - AKG 701 range or your choice in Grado (the 80s are a good value)

They are all a little awkward for a mobile setup though, I generally just use earbuds if I am moving around.


----------



## pronstar

For mobile, I sacrifice sound quality for convenience - I like Bluetooth wireless headsets.

I've gotten the cord wrapped all round something - and the earbud yanked from my ear hole - a few too many times at the gym. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

I previously purchased a pair of in-ear Shure headphones, and now I have a pair of in-ear Bose headphones. I paid $200 for each pair. The Shure were good for a couple of years and then began to fall apart then became unusable, which is unacceptable after only two years for a pair of headphones that expensive. I still have the Bose headphones, and they're fine but nothing great. 

I found that neither pair were worth the money. I think that, when it comes to in-ear headphones, you can get a pretty solid set for $50. Headphones that go over the years can be excellent and often are worth a high price tag, but I just haven't found that to be the case with in-ear headphones.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Yeah, I had a pair of Bose in-ears that were around 100-ish maybe? Can't remember. They weren't bad but like, Sony have been making premium audio products for what, 40 years?!


----------



## Sean779

For non-portable headphones it's pretty hard to beat the Sennheiser 600s. They're a steal at $325.


----------



## kweisner

I travel by plane a lot and for that reason use in ear only. Currently Shure SE 425. I will not use noise canceling as they manipulate the signal, whereas in ears actually block external noise very effectively. This allows for wide swings in dynamic range to be clearly heard without using compression or compensation, and I can listen at low levels to preserve my hearing and avoid fatigue. I also like the frequency response characteristics of these (and have owned other Shure and Etymotic Research IEMs. I also like that the cord is replaceable--that's been the point of failure on previous sets. FWIW, I guess I am an audio guy first and foremost.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

kweisner said:


> I travel by plane a lot and for that reason use in ear only. Currently Shure SE 425. I will not use noise canceling as they manipulate the signal, whereas in ears actually block external noise very effectively. This allows for wide swings in dynamic range to be clearly heard without using compression or compensation, and I can listen at low levels to preserve my hearing and avoid fatigue. I also like the frequency response characteristics of these (and have owned other Shure and Etymotic Research IEMs. I also like that the cord is replaceable--that's been the point of failure on previous sets. FWIW, I guess I am an audio guy first and foremost.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How are the 425s? I've only ever heard excellent things about them. I have a pair of 215's that I use for running and I'm happy with them.

if you can compare the 425's to either the B&W C5 or the 215's that would be even better


----------



## kweisner

Gunnar_917 said:


> How are the 425s? I've only ever heard excellent things about them. I have a pair of 215's that I use for running and I'm happy with them.
> 
> if you can compare the 425's to either the B&W C5 or the 215's that would be even better


I can't compare to the B&W 'phones at all, but am a huge B&W fan having three sets of their speakers in my home currently (and more that I've sold off).

As for vs th 215s, can't give a direct comparo but have owned two other pair of Shures over the years. The 425s were selected because as much as I wanted to go even higher end, I am hard on 'phones and can't justify what usually turns out to be a "short term lease!"

Here's what I can say. . .i have a two-channel audio system in my listening room that would cost me $30K to replace, and when I listen to the Shures, I still find details a spatial cues in familiar music that I never picked up on listening to the big rig. I also find the tonal balance to be good for my taste. Bass is terrific because it's tuneful and appropriate to the rest of the material, and the top end is smooth without being rolled off in any way. Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135

My Sony EX700 are the best earphones I've had for picking up more detail... before they were discontinued, they were €220 new.


----------



## Paulo 8135

(obv. rip everything to 320K)


----------



## Paulo 8135

actually, something else...Sony have a proprietary audio format called 'Atrac'. Better quality than mp3, wma, or aac at ANY bit rate. Their new stand-alone mp3 players (e.g. ZX2) are capable of playing it.

I'm curious about upcoming HD audio though...wondering if it's much the same technology as SACDs.


----------



## pronstar

paulopiper said:


> actually, something else...Sony have a proprietary audio format called 'Atrac'. Better quality than mp3, wma, or aac at ANY bit rate. Their new stand-alone mp3 players (e.g. ZX2) are capable of playing it.
> 
> I'm curious about upcoming HD audio though...wondering if it's much the same technology as SACDs.


ATRAC has been around for decades.

Chalk it up as another Sony technology that just didn't resonate with consumers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135

pronstar said:


> ATRAC has been around for decades.
> 
> Chalk it up as another Sony technology that just didn't resonate with consumers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


too ahead of their time...


----------



## Paulo 8135

also, ridiculous comment. don't make me look up walkman/discman sales figures...


----------



## Paulo 8135




----------



## art_ok

Another Grado here. Grado RS-2is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wk.sniper

i doubt you will need to charge a noise cancellation bose headset, Bose are my favorite though. they are very cool


----------



## amg_smurf

wk.sniper said:


> i doubt you will need to charge a noise cancellation bose headset, Bose are my favorite though. they are very cool


My in-ear Bose noise cancelling headphones require a charge.


----------



## pronstar

paulopiper said:


> also, ridiculous comment. don't make me look up walkman/discman sales figures...


Oh, no...now I've done it. I done got the dreaded Sony Walkman sales chart. And it's in color!

Clearly Sony's ATRAC compression scheme is used by large numbers of consumers, and everyone has heard of it.

It says so right here on this graph, which is about as relevant to this conversation as Sony Walkman sales 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135

lol @ the chart


----------



## Paulo 8135

pronstar, i'm curious. you seem like a young enough guy. do you not play video games?


----------



## pronstar

paulopiper said:


> pronstar, i'm curious. you seem like a young enough guy. do you not play video games?


I'm 44, used to play all the time but haven't really played consistently for a good decade or so. The latest console I have is a PS3 that I bought the week they came out LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135

alright, just wondering. i'll stop derailing my own thread going on about sony, right after this. it's just for me they've pretty much always been such a great company growing up. i wanted a cassette/radio walkman when i was about 9. my parents gave me a panasonic which was actually better, and also sony are linked to panasonic, but at the time i still really wanted a sony. i've had so much fun with ps1/ps2/ps3/psp/ps vita. i have old school high-end discmans (4 of them, cd walkmans actually) that arguably give better sound quality than current tech. we had a nice sony boxy tv in portugal growing up. as well as a sony vcr. i've had sony ericsson phones and currently one of my 2 phones is an xperia z2 which i love. sony for me has always meant quality, and i think nowadays a lot of people overlook sony, when in fact they've still got amazing products. rant over.


----------



## pronstar

paulopiper said:


> alright, just wondering. i'll stop derailing my own thread going on about sony, right after this. it's just for me they've pretty much always been such a great company growing up. i wanted a cassette/radio walkman when i was about 9. my parents gave me a panasonic which was actually better, and also sony are linked to panasonic, but at the time i still really wanted a sony. i've had so much fun with ps1/ps2/ps3/psp/ps vita. i have old school high-end discmans (4 of them, cd walkmans actually) that arguably give better sound quality than current tech. we had a nice sony boxy tv in portugal growing up. as well as a sony vcr. i've had sony ericsson phones and currently one of my 2 phones is an xperia z2 which i love. sony for me has always meant quality, and i think nowadays a lot of people overlook sony, when in fact they've still got amazing products. rant over.


I agree with everything you posted re:Sony
I had a Sony ES receiver many moons ago, the quality was top-notch...until I dropped it LOL
It never was quite the same thereafter.


----------



## Gunnar_917

kweisner said:


> I can't compare to the B&W 'phones at all, but am a huge B&W fan having three sets of their speakers in my home currently (and more that I've sold off).
> 
> As for vs th 215s, can't give a direct comparo but have owned two other pair of Shures over the years. The 425s were selected because as much as I wanted to go even higher end, I am hard on 'phones and can't justify what usually turns out to be a "short term lease!"
> 
> Here's what I can say. . .i have a two-channel audio system in my listening room that would cost me $30K to replace, and when I listen to the Shures, I still find details a spatial cues in familiar music that I never picked up on listening to the big rig. I also find the tonal balance to be good for my taste. Bass is terrific because it's tuneful and appropriate to the rest of the material, and the top end is smooth without being rolled off in any way. Hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nope, makes perfect sense! Would love to try the 425's ... Well maybe not, I don't want to buy another pair of headphones. I've stuck with the C5 becuase they worked amazingly well with me. The only problem I have is with their build quality, I seem to go through them quickly (but even if I replace them once every two years it is fine comsidering I use them for 1-2 hours each day).

what is in your system?


----------



## Gunnar_917

paulopiper said:


> alright, just wondering. i'll stop derailing my own thread going on about sony, right after this. it's just for me they've pretty much always been such a great company growing up. i wanted a cassette/radio walkman when i was about 9. my parents gave me a panasonic which was actually better, and also sony are linked to panasonic, but at the time i still really wanted a sony. i've had so much fun with ps1/ps2/ps3/psp/ps vita. i have old school high-end discmans (4 of them, cd walkmans actually) that arguably give better sound quality than current tech. we had a nice sony boxy tv in portugal growing up. as well as a sony vcr. i've had sony ericsson phones and currently one of my 2 phones is an xperia z2 which i love. sony for me has always meant quality, and i think nowadays a lot of people overlook sony, when in fact they've still got amazing products. rant over.


Lol I was about to ask you I you were a Sony rep

Sony used to be the by word for affordable level quality. They were never high end anything though (well maybe their Walkmans and discmans). Sadly that changed around 10-15 years ago; they were late to get into the Digital TV game and when they came the legendary build quality of their TVs had gone. They over priced themselves but unlike their CRT's their LCD TV's didnt justify the price hike over the competition.

Worse still is that they missed changing with the times for what day are known best for - portable music devices.

I can't comment on their headphones / ear phones becuase I haven't used them. Ive owned two of their mobile phones both of which died becuase of faulty software; there was nothing that could have been done for them.

I'll say one thing about the changing of the guard - You were obviously old enough in the 90's to know just how much of a joke Samsung and Apple were back then.


----------



## kweisner

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nope, makes perfect sense! Would love to try the 425's ... Well maybe not, I don't want to buy another pair of headphones. I've stuck with the C5 becuase they worked amazingly well with me. The only problem I have is with their build quality, I seem to go through them quickly (but even if I replace them once every two years it is fine comsidering I use them for 1-2 hours each day).
> 
> what is in your system?


Hey Gunnar,

Avid Volvere Turntable and Marantz SA-11A2 SACD player, both into a Balanced Audio Technology--a VK-3i tube preamp/VK-60 tube power amp--driving Vandersteens 5s. Tonearm is a carbon fiber Wilson-Benesch ACT 0.5 with a Clearaudio Maestro cartridge. All cables are Audioquest. And no, didn't buy it all at once!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135

Gunnar_917 said:


> Lol I was about to ask you I you were a Sony rep
> 
> Sony used to be the by word for affordable level quality. They were never high end anything though (well maybe their Walkmans and discmans). Sadly that changed around 10-15 years ago; they were late to get into the Digital TV game and when they came the legendary build quality of their TVs had gone. They over priced themselves but unlike their CRT's their LCD TV's didnt justify the price hike over the competition.
> 
> Worse still is that they missed changing with the times for what day are known best for - portable music devices.
> 
> I can't comment on their headphones / ear phones becuase I haven't used them. Ive owned two of their mobile phones both of which died becuase of faulty software; there was nothing that could have been done for them.
> 
> I'll say one thing about the changing of the guard - You were obviously old enough in the 90's to know just how much of a joke Samsung and Apple were back then.


That's all fine and for the most part I agree. However, even if the mobile phone, TV and portable music markets have changed dramatically (the 3 TV/Monitors in my house are all Samsung), headphones, as far as I'm aware anyway, have remained relatively unchanged over the decades, with gradual improvements. In fact modern Sony headphones are designed to max out 'compressed' music.

Also 15 years ago Sony released the PS2, which sold over 140 million units.


----------



## 13gsc13

I have TDK BA200 iem's which are neutral sounding and I find are perfect sound for my 57 year old ears
I also have V-Moda XS which are mid-forward sound but also very good sound quality


----------



## Sean779

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sony used to be the by word for affordable level quality. They were never high end anything though (well maybe their Walkmans and discmans).


That's not really true. For instance, Sony (and Phillips) in 1999 developed SACD resulting in Sony's $5000 flagship player SCD-1, very well-regarded in high-end reviews. Both Sony and Marantz are two Japanese companies that play successfully in the high-end arena. And you're right about Sony having been the word for affordable level quality...not up on what happened with Sony since 2008 or so...Sony and Sony ES were like the Honda/Acura of Audio.


----------



## Silvertouran

I use Grado RS2i but not suitable for outside use as thay offer no noise isolation what so ever. And everyone else can hear your music.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Sean779 said:


> That's not really true. For instance, Sony (and Phillips) in 1999 developed SACD resulting in Sony's $5000 flagship player SCD-1, very well-regarded in high-end reviews. Both Sony and Marantz are two Japanese companies that play successfully in the high-end arena. And you're right about Sony having been the word for affordable level quality...not up on what happened with Sony since 2008 or so...Sony and Sony ES were like the Honda/Acura of Audio.


Sony and Philips also developed the original CD. Sony also created and developed Blu-ray discs.


----------



## Gunnar_917

kweisner said:


> Hey Gunnar,
> 
> Avid Volvere Turntable and Marantz SA-11A2 SACD player, both into a Balanced Audio Technology--a VK-3i tube preamp/VK-60 tube power amp--driving Vandersteens 5s. Tonearm is a carbon fiber Wilson-Benesch ACT 0.5 with a Clearaudio Maestro cartridge. All cables are Audioquest. And no, didn't buy it all at once!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE setup!


----------



## kweisner

Gunnar_917 said:


> NICE setup!


Thank you--it never ends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779

kweisner said:


> Thank you--it never ends!


Yes, watches provide such relief from that :-d:roll:


----------



## Paulo 8135

well, the Sony EX700 are now in the bin after the plug got ruined getting pulled out of my phone the cable snagging on things. when are they going to bring out solar/motion-powered wireless earphones already...


----------



## R.A.D.

I have a pair of shure se215. I originally bought them for their sound isolating feature and the tight fit with the ear to use with my motorcycle helmet, i really wasnt comfortable at all spending that money on a pair of headphones. After a while its the only thing i can use, when you get a good fit it kills everything outside, i mean dogs, neighbours, cars, whatever, so you can listen to any style of music with a clarity and quality that i didnt expect nor experienced before, they have great sound quality, at least to my ear. They even have good bass too but to be appreciated you must get a very good fit or else it gets lost. Anyway totally love them. 

Like the comment above i was worried about their durability as i take them everywhere so they take a beating. Also given the "hook shape" of the ear pieces they tend to hold on to everything in their path, so i made some hard pulls on the cable already and its proven very resistant so far.


----------



## vkalia

Domo said:


> Audeze LCD-2s. Best money on A/V I ever spent. Use em basically every day.


^^^ This. I have LCD2s hooked up to a Schiit Lyr (hate the name, love the sound) tube amp and an AK10 DAC, fed off my Mac Mini. Lovely sound - warm, rich and as close to the live studio sound as cans can get, with their limited soundstaging and imaging. For some types of music, I do prefer the Senn HD800s, which are amazingly spacious and not all bright/fatiguing (I am very sensitive to exaggerated highs).

For travel, I use one of the following, depending on where i am going, for how long and how much space i have:
- a pair of Oppo PM1s, driven by a SSD-modified iPod Classic feeding a CLAS -R DAC and a Alo Continental V3 tube amp
- a AK100 driving Shure SE846s and Sensaphonic custom molded inserts
- NAD HP50 and a iBasso DX90

I like the sound of the Shures the most, but i struggle to deal with in-ears for extended periods of time. The Oppos are lovely, but lacking a little impact of the LCD2. The HP50 has replaced the Momentums as my general purpose, flying/traveling headphone - the Momentums were nice, but a little too polite. The HP50s have a little more richness to them, IMO.

I still have scattered around a few other headphones i should try to sell, one of these days: HD650s (very nice - 2nd only to the LCD2s for overall listening), AKG701 (yuck. Too lacking in bass and impact), Fidelio X1s (very nice!! Especially for the price) and Audio Technica W1000X (does everything well and nothing truly special, unfortunately).


----------



## Paulo 8135

huh, didn't realize people ssd modded ipod classics...it's a standard 2.5" drive tho rite? how big is the ssd??


----------



## vkalia

paulopiper said:


> huh, didn't realize people ssd modded ipod classics...it's a standard 2.5" drive tho rite? how big is the ssd??


256GB.

I have tried a bunch of players, but the iPod Classic still remains the best digital transport out there - if you have an MFi-certified DAC which can extract a digital out from it, you get the fantastic Apple UI as well as an upgraded DAC/amp (although the Apple DAC is pretty good as well - and that's assuming you believe that DACs make a huge difference: something i am not 100% convinced about).

The Chinese players, FiiO and iBasso both, are *extremely* lousy at reading ID3 tags (which isnt an issue for people who go Artist > Album, but is a serious issue for classical music buffs). Even the expensive Astell Kern struggles with ID3 tags sometimes. The iPod Touch has a relatively lousy battery life - atleast mine seems to discharge within a day or two if unused.

The only downside that the iPod Classic has/had is that it is relatively fragile and the HD is prone to dying if subject to shocks. With the SSD - no more. There is someone in the US who does the mods, and also someone in China who does both mods and also sells pre-modded iPods.


----------



## Gunnar_917

vkalia said:


> ^^^ This. I have LCD2s hooked up to a Schiit Lyr (hate the name, love the sound) tube amp and an AK10 DAC, fed off my Mac Mini. Lovely sound - warm, rich and as close to the live studio sound as cans can get, with their limited soundstaging and imaging. For some types of music, I do prefer the Senn HD800s, which are amazingly spacious and not all bright/fatiguing (I am very sensitive to exaggerated highs).
> 
> For travel, I use one of the following, depending on where i am going, for how long and how much space i have:
> - a pair of Oppo PM1s, driven by a SSD-modified iPod Classic feeding a CLAS -R DAC and a Alo Continental V3 tube amp
> - a AK100 driving Shure SE846s and Sensaphonic custom molded inserts
> - NAD HP50 and a iBasso DX90
> 
> I like the sound of the Shures the most, but i struggle to deal with in-ears for extended periods of time. The Oppos are lovely, but lacking a little impact of the LCD2. The HP50 has replaced the Momentums as my general purpose, flying/traveling headphone - the Momentums were nice, but a little too polite. The HP50s have a little more richness to them, IMO.
> 
> I still have scattered around a few other headphones i should try to sell, one of these days: HD650s (very nice - 2nd only to the LCD2s for overall listening), AKG701 (yuck. Too lacking in bass and impact), Fidelio X1s (very nice!! Especially for the price) and Audio Technica W1000X (does everything well and nothing truly special, unfortunately).


Dam! Now that's a nice set up!


----------



## Paulo 8135

vkalia said:


> 256GB.
> 
> I have tried a bunch of players, but the iPod Classic still remains the best digital transport out there - if you have an MFi-certified DAC which can extract a digital out from it, you get the fantastic Apple UI as well as an upgraded DAC/amp (although the Apple DAC is pretty good as well - and that's assuming you believe that DACs make a huge difference: something i am not 100% convinced about).
> 
> The Chinese players, FiiO and iBasso both, are *extremely* lousy at reading ID3 tags (which isnt an issue for people who go Artist > Album, but is a serious issue for classical music buffs). Even the expensive Astell Kern struggles with ID3 tags sometimes. The iPod Touch has a relatively lousy battery life - atleast mine seems to discharge within a day or two if unused.
> 
> The only downside that the iPod Classic has/had is that it is relatively fragile and the HD is prone to dying if subject to shocks. With the SSD - no more. There is someone in the US who does the mods, and also someone in China who does both mods and also sells pre-modded iPods.


if people dont mind me going on about sony some more.................................................................................................................take a look at this: Best Sound Quality Bluetooth MP3 Player | NW-ZX100 Series | Sony UK (just announced 2 days ago) (no touchscreen)


----------



## morg.k24

Bose is really cool


----------



## kyky707

It's nice to know some people here like to experiment with headphones as well. I've been using Bose QC15 for four years and found it extremely comfortable when traveling. The sound quality is great combined with noise cancelling feature which block significant portion of jet engine sound. When traveling light I bring my Senheisser iE80 which actually is more expensive than the Bose but with lower SQ, the good thing is iE80 let us adjust the bass using screwdriver on the earphones. Anyone here could testify about Bose QC20? I was considering it as replacement for my earphones.


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^^ QC20's are good but I'm not a fan of them. You can get much better sound elsewhere. I'd suggest getting noise isolating in ears rather than noise cancelling, much, much better sound quality.


----------



## Domo

vkalia said:


> ^^^ This. I have LCD2s hooked up to a Schiit Lyr (hate the name, love the sound) tube amp and an AK10 DAC, fed off my Mac Mini. Lovely sound - warm, rich and as close to the live studio sound as cans can get, with their limited soundstaging and imaging. For some types of music, I do prefer the Senn HD800s, which are amazingly spacious and not all bright/fatiguing (I am very sensitive to exaggerated highs).
> 
> For travel, I use one of the following, depending on where i am going, for how long and how much space i have:
> - a pair of Oppo PM1s, driven by a SSD-modified iPod Classic feeding a CLAS -R DAC and a Alo Continental V3 tube amp
> - a AK100 driving Shure SE846s and Sensaphonic custom molded inserts
> - NAD HP50 and a iBasso DX90
> 
> I like the sound of the Shures the most, but i struggle to deal with in-ears for extended periods of time. The Oppos are lovely, but lacking a little impact of the LCD2. The HP50 has replaced the Momentums as my general purpose, flying/traveling headphone - the Momentums were nice, but a little too polite. The HP50s have a little more richness to them, IMO.
> 
> I still have scattered around a few other headphones i should try to sell, one of these days: HD650s (very nice - 2nd only to the LCD2s for overall listening), AKG701 (yuck. Too lacking in bass and impact), Fidelio X1s (very nice!! Especially for the price) and Audio Technica W1000X (does everything well and nothing truly special, unfortunately).


I favour them because they're heavy handed on the bass and light on the treble. Perhaps inaccurate in that sense but it's the closest approximation to listening to actual loudspeakers that I've come across so far. I run them off a SPL Phonitor 2, XLR input is from a Cambridge DACMagic and optical out of the Mac and the RCA input is straight from the Marantz CD73.


----------



## vkalia

Domo said:


> I favour them because they're heavy handed on the bass and light on the treble. Perhaps inaccurate in that sense but it's the closest approximation to listening to actual loudspeakers that I've come across so far.


Yep, i agree.

Like you, I like the sound palette of the LCD2s and the SE846s because they are both warmer (ie, somewhat rolled off treble) and do a great job of reproducing the "body" of various instruments. "Accurate" amps just sound sterile and not at all lifelike.

Accuracy is a farce, IMO. People chase accurate reproduction of what is recorded on the file, as opposed to "realistic sound" because the former is easier to measure while the latter has a lot of subjective bias. I spent f-tons of money on Stereophile-recommended components and upgraditis, till i found single-ended tube amps. Their measurements are *atrocious* but they do a FAR better job of re-creating the sound of an orchestra than any solid stage amp i have tried. Now i leave the numbers to the measurbators.

Incidentally, thE HD800s are a pair of headphones i never thought i would like. But they are surprisingly enjoyable to listen to - Sennheiser has done magic with their angled drivers and they are the only pair of cans i have which actually come close to listening to loudspeakers in terms of soundstage.

Nice rig, btw.


----------



## pronstar

^^^ totally agree.
Sound that's "pleasing" and sound that's "accurate" are two very different things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135

For the record, as I've already mentioned in this thread SONY headphones are NOT STERILE! SONY SONY SONY! why does everyone irrationally not buy SONY? you walk into a headphone shop, the idiot assistant has had money slipped to him saying don't buy SONY!

Also, CLEAR BASS. best-sounding bass on any portable music player (certainly beats any iPod, of which I've had a few, plus the iPhone).


----------



## Paulo 8135

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00N3WWG4U/ref=sr_ob_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442053308&sr=8-1

Sony MDR-1R Ultimate Over-Ear Stereo Headphones, Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

come on.... you know you want to.


----------



## Paulo 8135

so, i purchased one of these:










for wearing when I'm out the house... stereo to mono single headphone. sound quality is actually listenable. imo it is literally insane to wear noise-isolating earphones when walking the streets/on public transport... you're losing one of your 5 primary senses!


----------



## Gunnar_917

paulopiper said:


> For the record, as I've already mentioned in this thread SONY headphones are NOT STERILE! SONY SONY SONY! why does everyone irrationally not buy SONY? you walk into a headphone shop, the idiot assistant has had money slipped to him saying don't buy SONY!
> 
> Also, CLEAR BASS. best-sounding bass on any portable music player (certainly beats any iPod, of which I've had a few, plus the iPhone).


There's nothing wrong with Sony but to be really bluntly honest you're speaking to a lot of audio geeks in this thread. If I can put it in a watch analogy:

You're trying to promote Longines to an audience who like to play with Rolexes and in some cases, Pateks.


----------



## Domo

*Looks wistfully out window while soft piano music plays*

There was a time...When Sony made some of the best audio gear available to mankind. That Sony is dead :-(

The MDR-R10 is often cited as the best headphone ever conceived. If you even spot one for sale on the net you can consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Domo said:


> *Looks wistfully out window while soft piano music plays*
> 
> There was a time...When Sony made some of the best audio gear available to mankind. That Sony is dead :-(
> 
> The MDR-R10 is often cited as the best headphone ever conceived. If you even spot one for sale on the net you can consider yourself lucky.


ok, i apologize if i'm incorrect. i was just under the impression that sony had resurrected their high-end audio department. certainly their recent walkmans sound better than any iPod. i know this from personal experience - do any of you?

EDIT: I'm not meaning to be a cocky s***head, it's just my Bose IE2s (realized I still own them, found them in a drawer) don't sound as good as my EX500 did (to compare similar RRP).


----------



## oztech

Have Sennhiser HD 580's for home and Shure 215's for mobile want the new Oppo's for home and 535's for mobile.


----------



## Will_f

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^^ QC20's are good but I'm not a fan of them. You can get much better sound elsewhere. I'd suggest getting noise isolating in ears rather than noise cancelling, much, much better sound quality.


Nothing beats a decent set of in ear headphones for sound quality and isolation. Best sound I've ever heard came from a pair of etymotics I had. Only problem is they can get pretty uncomfortable if you wear them too often.

Still, the sound is absolutely beyond question outstanding at the $100 up range. Go to 300 with a good brand (like etymotics) with a headphone amp and its life changing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miqote

I use an Audio Technica I got on Amazon for around $160. It's surprisingly resilient and I would definitely recommend it


----------



## Gunnar_917

paulopiper said:


> ok, i apologize if i'm incorrect. i was just under the impression that sony had resurrected their high-end audio department. certainly their recent walkmans sound better than any iPod. i know this from personal experience - do any of you?
> 
> EDIT: I'm not meaning to be a cocky s***head, it's just my *Bose* IE2s (realized I still own them, found them in a drawer) don't sound as good as my EX500 did (to compare similar RRP).


That there, in bold, is your problem. Get a pair of Bose noise cancelling and use them for flying. Bose products are fantastic for that. The rest of the Bose range is well, umm, ah uh ... they're better than Beats.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Will_f said:


> Nothing beats a decent set of in ear headphones for sound quality and isolation. Best sound I've ever heard came from a pair of etymotics I had. Only problem is they can get pretty uncomfortable if you wear them too often.
> 
> Still, the sound is absolutely beyond question outstanding at the $100 up range. Go to 300 with a good brand (like etymotics) with a headphone amp and its life changing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, headphone amps take everything to a new level - then again you'd expect that from a dedicated sound source. Clean power = win.

I havent bought anything nicer than my P7's becuase I don't use headphones enough to warrant the extra outlay. Listened to a whole heap of things LOVED them but ultimately my personal use isnt enough.

Good in ears are another story. Use mine for 1-2 hours everyday. My C5's are amazing for the price - sound fantastic and have even managed to block out a Bombay traffic jam (I was seated in a rickshaw at the time). I'll never forget the moment, listening to Nat King Cole's Pretend took my in ears out heard the chaos and put the headphones back in, blocking out all the external noise 

i would like to move up higher in the range for in ears but when you're on a good thing...


----------



## vip1985

paulopiper said:


> ok, i apologize if i'm incorrect. i was just under the impression that sony had resurrected their high-end audio department. certainly their recent walkmans sound better than any iPod. i know this from personal experience - do any of you?


Sony fan here, using a Sony Xba-A1 hybrid earphones. By hybrid there are apparently 2 drivers, one a balanced armature vibration system which ensures that voice, instrumentals appear clear and isolated since it doesn't use air to push the sound. There is a dynamic (air based) driver as well to improve bass. At about 110$ its worth every bit. This is their latest push for the high-end music market and it seems to have beaten Bose/B&O in a few comparative tests.


----------



## cba191

I actually got a pair of Oppo PM-3 headphones a few months back, and absolutely love them. Their not the best, but for ~$400, they're good enough for me.


----------



## Jaykay91

TheMightyWill said:


> I use an Audio Technica I got on Amazon for around $160. It's surprisingly resilient and I would definitely recommend it


The M50's by any chance? If so, I can vouch for them. Great pair of headphones.


----------



## MLJinAK

I wear Bose in-ear headphones for everything. Just one set I take with me. 

Got my wife the noise canceling in-ear Bose, and she uses them everywhere. The noise cancellation is remarkable.


----------



## SunnyDaze

My experience with high end cans spans nearly a decade across most of the salon brands.

I've owned Beyerdynamic 880s, AKG 701s, Audio-Technica 700s, Sennheiser 600s, Grado SR325s, and a few that I'm sure I'm forgetting. 

The bottom line is this: Buy yourself a good pair of Stax and forget all about the rest.


----------



## Tony A.H

i also have the QC 15. been good to me for several years Now.
saw them on Sale at BJ's for 50 Bucks less than the Bose Stores.


----------



## Sean779

SunnyDaze said:


> My experience with high end cans spans nearly a decade across most of the salon brands.
> 
> I've owned Beyerdynamic 880s, AKG 701s, Audio-Technica 700s, Sennheiser 600s, Grado SR325s, and a few that I'm sure I'm forgetting.
> 
> The bottom line is this: Buy yourself a good pair of Stax and forget all about the rest.


I wouldn't really disagree with your Stax recommendation, though I did find the Sennheiser 600s w/Kimber Kable wire and Headroom Max amp. too close to call in comparing to the Stax Lambda Pro Signature driven by the Stax tube amp (SRM-T1). Too close for me to call both because they sound excellently different overall and because each excels in certain kinds of music: the Stax unsurpassed in chamber music, e.g., with its electrostatic speed and detail, while the Sennheisers I found more satisfying listening to large orchestral works. Also, I'd be remiss to not mention the Etymotic ER-4S , which when worn correctly (no easy task) provide sound to my ears as accurate as the very best. Again though, a different sound world which like the Sennheisers and Stax have their own depiction of imaging and soundstage.

I've not listened to more expensive headphones like the Sennheiser 800s or the Stax Omegas, so no opinion there, though some reviews have implied given their cost a rather severe enforcement of the law of diminishing returns...

It's not easy picking the absolute best because it depends on what kind of music you listen to and the general sound world you like.


----------



## nek

I usually wear IEM outside of the house: Sennheiser Momentum in-ear, Bose QC20i (noise cancelling) - great for flying

My headphones: AKG K712 Pro, Sennheiser HD650, Sennheiser Momentum Over-Ear, Sennheiser HD25-1-II, Bose QC3 (Noise cancelling)


----------



## vkalia

Btw, everyone who likes the sound palette of the Senn Momentums - do listen to the NAD HP50s. IMO, the NADs are equal or better than the Senns in pretty much every regard.


----------



## iBleedGarnet

I've got a pair of Skullcandy earbuds. Paid $9.99 for 'em at TJ Maxx. Who here is jealous?


----------



## eblackmo

iBleedGarnet said:


> I've got a pair of Skullcandy earbuds. Paid $9.99 for 'em at TJ Maxx. Who here is jealous?


OK.

1. What is your address?
2. When are you not home?
3. Where do you keep the headphones?

I have the headphones that came with my ipod. Oh and some philips wireless ones. I am planning on purchasing some of the bose noise cancelling headphones shortly. I think they would be good for watching movies on my laptop/tablet when flying my ipod headphones don't cut it (I blame tim cook) and also for gaming.


----------



## jp17

Sennheiser HD 650s for home use, and some Westone 1s that have seen better days for when I'm on the go. The HD 650s are my first pair of "good" headphones. They've made me realize what I've been missing over the years relying solely on earphones. I'm interested in checking out a pair of the Oppo PM-3s for mobile use when I don't absolutely need earphones.


----------



## jazzmusicman

The number of good headphones and in-ear phones has mushroomed in recent years, but for conventional headphones, I still like Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic. Both have good choices in a wide range of prices, and most importantly to me, are very comfortable. A word of warning: Many of today's better headphones have high average impedence ratings -- generally 600 ohms. Those likely won't be of much use for iPods or iPhones, or even receivers with a simple input jack, and will require a powerful headphone amp. Look for impedence ratings of no more than 300 ohms. Even then, you may want a small, battery operated portable headphone amp for portable listening. But there are many good, reasonably priced ones available these days.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa

I am currently running some Sennheiser HD595's through an 'Askew Labs' headphone amp, 

Will probably try and find some cheap HD650's at some point soon, I like the Sennheiser 'house sound' and the 595's are about my 5th pair over the last 20 years or so,
I have had Beyer dynamic, AKG and Grado in the past but keep coming back to Sennheiser,

On the go I use Sound Magic E50s, I keep losing them so don't like to spend too much, these are one of the best in their price range (£50 from Richer sounds) and a worthwhile upgrade from the E10 (one of the best at the £30 range)
I use these with a Bluetooth dongle thing as I can't stand being tied to the phone, not too much loss in quality though


----------



## ev13wt

Beyerdynamic t5p. Google it. Worth every penny and the most comfy in the world too.

Only one I will use for travel, and I've had a bunch of headphones.

Stats for home is on my list though.


----------



## Jtmagic

Bose QC headphones (over ear) go with my anytime I am traveling. Have had them for years and they work just like the day I bought them.


----------



## eblackmo

jazzmusicman said:


> The number of good headphones and in-ear phones has mushroomed in recent years, but for conventional headphones, I still like Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic. Both have good choices in a wide range of prices, and most importantly to me, are very comfortable. A word of warning: Many of today's better headphones have high average impedence ratings -- generally 600 ohms. Those likely won't be of much use for iPods or iPhones, or even receivers with a simple input jack, and will require a powerful headphone amp. Look for impedence ratings of no more than 300 ohms. Even then, you may want a small, battery operated portable headphone amp for portable listening. But there are many good, reasonably priced ones available these days.


Thanks for the tip. I am currently doing my headphones research prior to purchasing a pair.  One of the other benefits of WUS is threads like these.  In the words of the immortal jeff fenech "I love youse all"


----------



## iBleedGarnet

11+ pages and not a single mention of Skullcandy? This isn't a serious discussion, I'm afraid. Seriously though, I'm in the Sennheiser/BeyerD boat. Wide variety of choices and price ranges. I've not been disappointed yet.


----------



## craig00

i agree with you on that based on my experience with ATH-M50x headphones.


----------



## yannerd

I use the Bose QC20i for traveling. It's great on a plane especially if it's a long flight. I used to have the QC15 but I found them to get quite warm after several hours of wear. No regrets at all getting the QC20! The sound quality isn't perfect but the noise cancelling is really what makes it a worthy travel partner.


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

I have a pair of Audio Technica M40X and they sound amazing. Not sure if they would qualify as "expensive", but for the money they can't be beat IMO.


----------



## eblackmo

ended with a pair of Bose QC25. The noise cancelling is awesome.


----------



## Jdivitto

I'm currently using Audio-Technical ATH-A900x headphones. We live near their N America warehouse and attend the annual warehouse sale in December, so there are plenty of misc A-T headphones and earbuds floating around the house. Anybody real actively close to Stow, Ohio should check out their warehouse sale. If you don't mind not having the box, you can get increadible headphones for a song.


----------



## GoldenCoastBabyxo

I'm more a Sennheiser kinda person. They're relatively expensive. Mine is a HD700, used to have Urbanite XL's but traded for a V-Moda Crossfade M100. 
Honestly Audio gear isn't something I'd give more importance to the "luxury components", the finish and appearance, than the audio quality itself, there are headphones that are more expensive, luxurious and exotic than mine, but most of them have nowhere the same Audio quality.


----------



## Stelyos

in my office i have AKG's, for my iphone i have klipsch, for the gym i have jaybirds, for travel i have bose


----------



## atarione

my headphones

beyerdynamic DT880 Premium (250ohm)
beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80
ATH-M50X and I have a pair of M50's w/ a removable cable mod also
Sony MDR-V6
Pioneer SE-A1000

at home the DT880's get the most use out and about it is about 50/50 Sony V6's / ATH-M50X


----------



## epicfalz

In my small collection of headphones, I have-

Audio Technica ath-ad500x
sennheiser hd 598
sennheiser ie 60
SMS audio Sync wireless

All of them are really good except the sms audio, which are somewhat decent but i didn't really like the sound. I am a big fan of sennheiser headphones but there is something about the Audio Technica ath-ad500x that makes me give it the top pick in my collection.


----------



## Zein_Haris

Definitely the stax sr009, transient is awesome, sub bass are tight lighting fast, mids are crisp, and the treble.. Ohh boy details!! details!!


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## gdogmaster

Sennheiser Momentums for the office, and Bose Quietcomfort 20i's for travel.


----------



## Blais223

I'm using the AKG K550's that aren't too shabby. I had 2 pairs of the B&W p5's but they would last just under a year before something would go wrong and they would die. Luckily the warranty with BB would pay for a new pair, but after 2 pairs I went with the AKG's. Definitely not as portable as the P5's but not bad. I've heard nothing but great things about the Audio Technica head phones, so those look to be the next choice when the AKG's start sounding flat or get left in an airport lounge. For running or working out I really love the Monster iSport victory. Add some comply foam eat tips and it's total isolation that won't come out. I wear them a lot for solo soccer drills with a shuffle and it's perfect. Since the rubber is in the ear curve it works great when I rode bike and need sunglasses.


----------



## BonyWrists

In the studio: Sony MDR-7506
In the gig bag: Sony MDR-V600 (studio phones on their last legs)
In the gym bag: Sennheiser PMX 680
For planes and trains: Bose QuietComfort 15


----------



## ffemt

Jaybirds X2's are the most I've ever spent on headphones but man they work great for working out and running.


----------



## rony_espana

I also have some Bose QC work great but the strap gives me a headache after an hour or 2, wish they were behind the neck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsujigiri

I originally intended to get a great amp / full size can setup like most audiophiles, but then I realized that I do most of my listening at work or on the go, where noise isolation and compact size are a huge plus. With the recent advances in IEM's, I got exactly what I was looking for with the Shure SE846's. I think I've pretty much reached endgame with them. At home I use Sennheiser HD650's and HD700's.


----------



## blowfish89

I'm not an audiophile or anything but I have a couple of nice headphones.
- V Moda M100
- Grado SR80e (recently got this)
- Bose IE2 in-ear earphones
- JBuds bluetooth earphones


----------



## jghall

Can't say I've heard them all, but of those I have, one of my favorites was the Beyerdynamic Tesla. Guess there is something in the name. Audio Technica L3000 was a very nice set of cans. Grado HP(?)up there too.


----------



## diablogt

I have yet to find a headphone that completely satisfied every need of me. So its just choosing the right one that meets your most important/regular need. Headphones are easily accessible so just try it at a store and decide. 

Otherwise, check out head-fi forum. 

PS: anything in the $800-1000 range will blow you away. Trust me. Lol


----------



## jl2002jk

SEnnheiser HD 800, amazing clarity


----------



## Harley90

Grado RS1 I think, they were around 800, best sound I've heard but I've had a lot since that sounded really good too, currently have some cheap Panasonics that sound great, Grado 125, Audio Technica 900's(?) they sound great, recommended in Stereophile, class "a" I think at the time. 

All good and lots more out there, lots of great choices out there


----------



## timeisnow

I also have the QC15 for 6 years now, really like the comfort and sound quality. The one ear pillow ripped just last months (after so many years of use and international travel I don't mind) I went to bose and for $35 bought new replacements, the old snap out and new ones snap in and voila, I again have new headphones which still sound amazing. Highly recommend.
Home surround I have klipsch reference series.



amg_smurf said:


> I use the Bose QC15 (these you don't have to charge, just throw in a battery every 20 hours or so) and I also have the Bose Quiet Comfort 20i ear buds (these need to be charged).
> 
> The noise reduction on the airplane is excellent when flying as passenger with the QC15 & 20i. Speaking of airplanes, I also have the Bose A20 aviation headset for when I'm in the pilot's seat .
> 
> I guess I really like Bose products, their noise cancelling is second to none. Also, the QC20 I had on my head on a 10 hour flight and even slept with it on, it is very comfortable. I even loan it out to family/friends when they are flying!
> 
> View attachment 5067249
> View attachment 5067233
> View attachment 5067241


----------



## 3fedor3

I have three sets of headphones that I use:
1. Bose QC20 in-ear noise canceling for travel and at work
2. Monster iSport Victory in-ear for gym/sports 
3. Audio-Technica MT50 over-ear when at home or when looking for good sound quality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soupy

Currently enjoying the Massdrop.com exclusive Fostex TH-x00










I used to have its bigger TH900 brother and find this to be just as good for less than half the cost. The rest of my collection is mostly IEMs as I rely on them for travel and work commuting, including a JVC FX1100, FX500, Audio Technica CKR10, IM70 and a bunch of others I can't recall. I need the variety.


----------



## vkalia

diablogt said:


> Otherwise, check out head-fi forum.


The amount of sheer and utter nonsense that is spouted on Head-Fi beggars belief. That entire forum is an exercise in group-think and placebo.

You have people automatically espousing the virtues of an external head-phone amp, no matter what: even a $50 amp (ie, something containing $5 worth of parts and pretty much the same or worse that whatever is inside a regular player) is touted as improving sound significantly. People wax eloquent about the difference between a couple of high-global-feedback solid state amplifiers. Yet others go about soundstaging and imaging [what in the name of the great effing ghu is soundstaging when it comes to headphones? There is no such thing].

And of course, the Head-Fi management team not-so-subtly pushes favorable reviews of its sponsors. FiiO released 2 pieces of audioturds in the form of the X3 and X5 - players that couldnt perform basic ID3 indexing. That significant detail got pushed to the background - bring that up and you get shouted down by the fanboys and told off by the mods for not adding to the discussion (apparently, pages and pages of people talking about how great the product is, without even trying it, does add to the discussion but discussion critical flaws doesnt).

90% of Head-Fi consists of people who dont know their ass from their elbows, who do not understand the effect of confirmation bias, placebo or the importance of level-matching in doing any kind of rigorous testing. Yet, that doesnt stop them from playing at audio reviewer and writing 10,000 words of tripe.


----------



## vkalia

Tsujigiri said:


> I originally intended to get a great amp / full size can setup like most audiophiles, but then I realized that I do most of my listening at work or on the go, where noise isolation and compact size are a huge plus. With the recent advances in IEM's, I got exactly what I was looking for with the Shure SE846's. I think I've pretty much reached endgame with them. At home I use Sennheiser HD650's and HD700's.


With the 846s and HD650s, you have a pretty good rig.

I find the SE846s really hard to top, as IEMs go. Last Saurday, I auditioned the Noble Kaiser 10s, the hot new thing in the audio world and quite honestly, it didnt feel noticably better than the 846s. Maybe if i sit and strain, i could hear something - which could be real, or could be b/c of lack of volume matching - but if it is that close, i couldnt be bothered. If you can, do get ear molds made for yourself and get a Sensaphonic custom insert for these. I have that, and it really helps with comfort and isolation.

HD650s are seriously good headphones as well - my big can rotation consists of the LCD2 and HD800s, but the HD650s come very, very close to the Audezes and they're the one i travel with if i can swing a full-sized headphone.


----------



## mrl00fer

I'm still enjoying my Lawton Audio D2K...always been a big fan of Denon until the current line up


----------



## lsuwhodat

My Klipsch kicked the bucket in the middle of a business trip. Picked up some cheap Marley ear buds for $35. Surprisingly good sound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

what do you guys think about Ludacris headphones? is it any good?


----------



## haejuk

I spent a few years going up and down the audio elevator. My favorites for closed headphones that I tried were a pair of LA2k (Lawton Audio modded Denon 2000) for closed headphones and Audeze LCD2 for open. For portable audio I only tried a few, like Westone 3 and a pair of JH-13 customs. I ended up settling for AKG K7XX for my desktop rig and a pair of Hifiman RE-400 for portable. The quality does get better when you get more expensive headphones, but you pay way way more for marginal gains at that point.

If it isn't already obvious, you should probably avoid headphones that use celebrity power to market themselves. Also, Bose only for noise cancelling. That's the only thing they do best IMO.


----------



## mapotofu

soupy said:


> Currently enjoying the Massdrop.com exclusive Fostex TH-x00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have its bigger TH900 brother and find this to be just as good for less than half the cost. The rest of my collection is mostly IEMs as I rely on them for travel and work commuting, including a JVC FX1100, FX500, Audio Technica CKR10, IM70 and a bunch of others I can't recall. I need the variety.


I have these Fostex TH-X00 and I LOVE them. I also have the similarly constructed Emu Teak incoming. For IEMs, I use the Shure SE535 LTDs (live monitors) and the SE215 LTDs (iphone music).


----------



## krizj

Jtmagic said:


> Bose QC headphones (over ear) go with my anytime I am traveling. Have had them for years and they work just like the day I bought them.


Bose makes really nice headphones, I can recommend it for almost anyone.
The noise cancellation works perfectly.


----------



## nowimnothing

I use/have been using for years a pair of Ultimate Ears custom fit in-ears. They're amazing. If you want isolation, quality, and literally a perfect fit, I recommend customs. The downside is you can't really listen to them before you buy them, and you're dropping a decent amount of cash on them.


----------



## md101010

Apple earbuds are surprisingly good......had bose and klipsch before but always go back to Apple ears buds.


----------



## Gunnar_917

md101010 said:


> Apple earbuds are surprisingly good......had bose and klipsch before but always go back to Apple ears buds.


You need to try better headphones


----------



## jazzwave

I'm using Sennheiser HD600 at home and IEM TDK B200 for travelling. I love the HD600 sound, the sound like JLC Reverso ..elegant and smooth

Looking for closed back headphones, probably Fostex TH X00


----------



## Blais223

After the B&W p5's kicking the bucket every 11 months I went to the AKG K545 and they are still going strong after 2 years. the ear pads are finally tearing up due to the last trip and me forgetting the carrying case. I write code so I use them for about 4- 6 hours a day, 5 days a week. I'm using a Fiio A3 amp with them but due to the ear pad issue and a need for another pair I keep looking at the ATH-M50x. If anyone else has a recommendation on some sub $300 closed back cans I'll gladly listen to those. I really like AKG but I'm just not sold on the 701's yet.


----------



## Planespotting

I personally prefer my really old Sennheiser 525 open backs, or my favorite Focal Spirits (closed back) for home listening. Workout is a pair of Sennheiser Adidas earbuds, the only thing that stays in ear, mostly.


----------



## Stelyos

Blais223 said:


> After the B&W p5's kicking the bucket every 11 months I went to the AKG K545 and they are still going strong after 2 years. the ear pads are finally tearing up due to the last trip and me forgetting the carrying case. I write code so I use them for about 4- 6 hours a day, 5 days a week. I'm using a Fiio A3 amp with them but due to the ear pad issue and a need for another pair I keep looking at the ATH-M50x. If anyone else has a recommendation on some sub $300 closed back cans I'll gladly listen to those. I really like AKG but I'm just not sold on the 701's yet.


AKGs are not closed back... Go with the ATH-M50x 
They're $169 at b&h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm

Stelyos said:


> AKGs are not closed back... Go with the ATH-M50x
> They're $169 at b&h


Guitar Center is going down the tubes these days and they carry these, but with all the flash sales you can often get them 20-30% off. They were my go to drum headphones years back.


----------



## chowmanfu

I've got HifiMan HE-6 headphones and a BMC PureDac connected to my PC. I use Whiplash TwAu cables for the phones and BMC PureUSB for the PC. It rocks.


----------



## Stelyos

Has anyone bought the lighting headphones from Audeze?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sale83

Blais223 said:


> After the B&W p5's kicking the bucket every 11 months I went to the AKG K545 and they are still going strong after 2 years. the ear pads are finally tearing up due to the last trip and me forgetting the carrying case. I write code so I use them for about 4- 6 hours a day, 5 days a week. I'm using a Fiio A3 amp with them but due to the ear pad issue and a need for another pair I keep looking at the ATH-M50x. If anyone else has a recommendation on some sub $300 closed back cans I'll gladly listen to those. I really like AKG but I'm just not sold on the 701's yet.


Try ATH m40x.They are more neutral than m50x.

Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135

Good music is like good sex, even with bad headphones it’s still pretty good?


----------



## kingsky123

Im using Jabra wireless headphones, i dont know if their considered high-end though, but i find them pretty good


----------



## City74

I have a pair of BlueAnt wireless headphones. I think they retail for about $120 but I picked them up for a bit less. I’m stunned how good they sound. I would dare to say they are better then my Sennheisers


----------



## mrkb

Sony MDR V7's with velour ear pads here, wouldn't say they are expensive but very comfortable and nice sound.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Paulo 8135 said:


> Good music is like good sex, even with bad headphones it's still pretty good?


Judging by your thread about 'toys' I think you'd benefit from a lot more of the former


----------



## DB040

I use the AKG K 240 headphones.


----------



## rick3000

Just picked up a pair of Bose QC35's.


----------



## TunaSbdb009

The Sony mdr have been around a long time. I’ve replaced the ear pads 10 years into them. You’ll be happ6 with the Bose I’m sure though.


----------



## TunaSbdb009

The Sony mdr have been around a long time. I’ve replaced the ear pads 10 years into them. You’ll be happ6 with the Bose I’m sure though.


----------



## mkim520

Bose QC35


----------



## Dlab

Sony MDR7506. I own a recording studio and have worked in many studios and radio stations over the years and these are a staple in any good studio. Nice flat frequency response accurately reproduces the mix of the record, and at $100, they're cheaper than most "hip" headphones.


----------



## sdheath

Picked up a pair of Sennheiser HD570II in 1995 and haven't looked back since.


----------



## dangdep

I have a pair of Grado reference series and the Aedle VK-1. 

I use the Grados at home because they’re open and bleed out sound like crazy. The Aedle sound super nice and I use them often when traveling or walking around, although they get a bit uncomfortable after a couple hours. 

For the office and noise canceling I have in-ear Shures with the foam tips. Not better quality (only because I got the cheapest model) than the others but they’re discreet and block out 95% of sounds. Great to tune out annoying office people.


----------



## MIsparty

Bose quiet comforts treat me well 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

For a Blutooth Headset I love my custom V-MODA Wireless.


----------



## Drewkeys

I have JH Audio in ears, AirPods, Beats solo 3 currently...looking to get a new set of cans for mixing, maybe some Sennheiser HD650's


----------



## gogeo

i'm more confused now than when I started.


----------



## Sherpat

gogeo said:


> i'm more confused now than when I started.


LOL! That may be the #1 most typed sentence on the internet 

FWIW, I'm a full time radio network announcer. After 29 years (and counting) of both on-air and production work using any number of different headphones, my favorites are Grado.

Just to confuse things a bit more for you, though: if I'm doing work where I can't have any noise from my cans bleed through, I use Koss Pro-4AA's. The Grados are great, comfy and accurate, but they're not closed-ear cans. But that's the one exception.

Still, I have to say that most high end headphones I've tried are superb. You really can't go wrong with just about any of them. At that level, just pick the one that looks best to you, and you'll be happy. No need to drive yourself nuts by splitting hairs that you'll never notice anyway.

I mean, it's not like watches


----------



## blowfish89

blowfish89 said:


> I'm not an audiophile or anything but I have a couple of nice headphones.
> - V Moda M100
> - Grado SR80e (recently got this)
> - Bose IE2 in-ear earphones
> - JBuds bluetooth earphones


Never use the Grado (only listen to music at work and can't have open back), dog chewed the Bose IE2 (I got a Bose Soundsport Wireless to replace it and she chewed that too), Lost the JBuds when moving, still use the M100 everyday at work.
Looking at buying a Bang & Olufsen next - either the E8 "truly wireless" or H9i over-ear wireless.


----------



## Harry869

I have Seihenser HD series, i really cannot remember the exact model name. i bought 6 years ago.. kind of expensive for me ($250) till now still functioning well and it still serve me the purpose.


----------



## brandon\

I just had my Sennheisers crap out on me - one side went out. So I got a pair of Stage Right from Monoprice. I am not an audiophile or anything, I just listen to music all day while I work. I am thoroughly impressed by them for $30. The brand sounds cheesy as hell, but I’ve never been let down by Monoprice.


----------



## watchdog1

I got into the headphone and headphone amp game after the market crashed in 2008 when there was a lot of time at work because of lack of things to do round the office. I collected and auditions set ups and ended up with a lot of headphones and IEMs. The below is a list of what I have on hand that does not get too much use anymore since we set up a bunch of Yamaha HS-8 monitors for pumping background music throughout the office.

Beyerdynamic DT 770-consumer
Beyerdynamic DT 880-600, 
Denon AHD7000
Grado RS-1
Grado 325i, 
HiFiMan HE-5
HiFiMan HE-5LE
HiFiMan HE-6
AKG K812, 
AKG K501
Audio Technica ATH M50X
Sennheiser HD650
Shure SE425.


----------



## watchdog1

gogeo said:


> i'm more confused now than when I started.


There is a site for this hobby of headphone Fidelity or "Headfi" as the hobbyist call it. Just add the .com to the end of the shorten description and you'll get there. Warning though, if you want to keep spending on watches, don't go there....it can get expensive in a hurry.


----------



## Tres

Have an IEM JBL pure bass as my first serious and daily headphones. Sounds OK for the price and is better than my Sony headphones for android.


----------



## Ruthless750

For over the ear headphones I prefer Grado for their punchy sound and clear acoustics. I also have numerous IEMs and prefer dual-drivers

These are my go to SR80e










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradYoung04

I've actually been looking at these for travelling: https://www.amazon.com/Audio-Techni...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AE4PVHRZ8KG8CWHYXJKP - does anyone own a pair?


----------



## Moerdn

Home: BT 990 Pro
Mobile: Sony 1000XM2B

—> also kinda audio-affine


----------



## watchdog1

BradYoung04 said:


> I've actually been looking at these for travelling: https://www.amazon.com/Audio-Techni...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AE4PVHRZ8KG8CWHYXJKP - does anyone own a pair?


I own one, it is gives a relatively neutral sound. It does not have booming base if that is what you are looking for. Mine also leaks a bit through the pads if I turn my head left or right but that may just be the fit to my head. I like it since I like neutral sounding set-ups & it is my travel pair when flying.


----------



## Kittysafe

I really like my blutooth V-MODA Crossfade Wireless


----------



## jirij

OK, so I'm not sure if my Bowers & Wilkins PX would be considered 'expensive' really, After all, 'expensive' is totally contextual on personal circumstances. This pair is definitely the most expensive I owned so far.

Now regarding the quality - I'd say they are mid tier. If you're not an absolute audiophile then this should satisfy you completely. You'll find reviews online that the noise cancellation isn't on par with Bose or Sony...well that's right. OTOH the construction is really sturdy and the materials are premium (hence they will age gracefully). On top of that, the design is just amazing. And frankly, if I want to wear something in public on such an important part of my body as my head is  then I really want it to look bloody good.


----------



## NoSympathy

Own a Sennheiser HD600 and a Shure SE846
Sometimes I use a Bose QC35 for long flights because of noise cancelling and screaming babies.


----------



## cel4145

watchdog1 said:


> There is a site for this hobby of headphone Fidelity or "Headfi" as the hobbyist call it. Just add the .com to the end of the shorten description and you'll get there. Warning though, if you want to keep spending on watches, don't go there....it can get expensive in a hurry.


Yep. Know all about the expense of Head-Fi from personal experience. My current full sized headphones:
AKG K7XX
Sennheiser HD 6XX
NAD HP50
Sony MDR-1A
KEF M400
Grado SR80i
1More Triple Driver


----------



## wemedge

I like Grados, and also Audeze.

The Audeze LCD-x and LCD2C “basic” packages (sans travel case), are good value in comparison with the regular LCD editions.


----------



## dasoler

I still have a pair of the original Bose QC15 and even though I did have to change the leather pads they sill work great, whenever they break I will definitely buy the latest model. As many have said the noise cancelling is great and allows you to listen to music at lower volumes which will protect your ears in the long run.


----------



## lawtaxi

Bang/ Olefson; good value. IMO


----------



## mpatton4re

dasoler said:


> I still have a pair of the original Bose QC15 and even though I did have to change the leather pads they sill work great, whenever they break I will definitely buy the latest model. As many have said the noise cancelling is great and allows you to listen to music at lower volumes which will protect your ears in the long run.


I think I'm going to go with the Bose too. Do you have the over the ear model?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

mpatton4re said:


> I think I'm going to go with the Bose too. Do you have the over the ear model?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have quiet comfort 2 which are an over ear model and also 10 years old. They still perform well noise calcellimg wise. Sound quality wise there are MUCH better options. I only use mine when I fly and these days I prefer a pair of noise isolating ear buds because my ears don't get so hit on a long haul flight (as they do with over ear models). Not a fan of on ear headphones


----------



## Ben B

I went through a number of Sennheiser but ended up with Audeze LCD-X for home. Great sound.


----------



## mrbrightside695

I use Audio Technica A1000Z at home when I'm at my desk (with a tiny tube amp cuz I like how it looks) and usually Etymotics in ears for travel. I've been trying out some compact AKG on ears with noise cancelling for flights, but after about an hour the pressure starts to hurt so I haven't really gotten much use out of them. I should find a way to "stretch" them and see if that'll make it more comfortable.


----------



## ccl127

Etymotic Research are the best in-ear.


----------



## ccl127

Jdivitto said:


> I'm currently using Audio-Technical ATH-A900x headphones. We live near their N America warehouse and attend the annual warehouse sale in December, so there are plenty of misc A-T headphones and earbuds floating around the house. Anybody real actively close to Stow, Ohio should check out their warehouse sale. If you don't mind not having the box, you can get increadible headphones for a song.


those are def nice


----------



## ccl127

Any fans of Grado here? I just ordered a pair of the 80e and can't wait to try them.


----------



## CallMeJarob

I need to step up my headphone game apparently!!


----------



## fastfras

I own a pair of Bose noise cancelling ear buds, fantastic sound and the noise cancelling on long flights are superb. For me they're much improved over the original version. Plus, after almost two years of use the wires are holding up perfectly.


----------



## G1Ninja

I don't use headphones anymore. I did use a good set of Sony headphones but I can't remember the model. I think they are still popular. But I did see an expensive headphone setup. I'm sure it was probably mentioned in this thread. The headphones come in a case that opens and closes at the press of a button or something. I think it has a lift mechanism in there as well for the headphones.


----------



## AlexC1202

Audeze LCD2 Fazor for music listening. AKG K712 Pro for gaming and Bose QC35 for travelling.


----------



## yankeexpress

Have several of each.....Sennheisser, Bose, Yamaha, Sony.....don’t know model numbers of them, but they each have their uses.


----------



## Happy_Jake

Rob Harvey custom molded earphones

Incredible

Also $800 or so...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Renaissance Reddy

Highly recommend the AKG K702s


----------



## Ben B

I also went through a number of dark sounding Sennheiser cans and have the Audeze LCD-X now. Great sound.


----------



## Tsujigiri

I've been using the Fostex TH900 as my go-to headphones for music at home. They have a great punchy sound that I think most people who don't demand absolute neutrality could get into, but what I think sets them apart from other top of the line models is how well they do everything else. They are unusually easy to drive and can run right out of a phone, plus they're very comfortable. And they've taken a more handcrafted approach to the construction; instead of being outsourced and made of functional plastic, they're handcrafted in Japan from cherry wood that's processed through a traditional lacquering method. They coat the cups in black urushi lacquer, then cover them with smoked silver foil, then apply red lacquer and the platinum foil logo. The finish seems fairly durable, and they match my Campanola.


----------



## skr3328

Well, I am a Sony fanboy now.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

Bose Quiet Comfort is not bad, even for the first generation


----------



## raptorrapture

Love my B&W PX headphones... I actually did a lot of research before settling on these. They were the right mix of cost + style (The Bose QC were NOT stylish imo) + decent noise cancellation & sound quality + USB-C (so I only need to carry the one cable) + NO TOUCH CONTROLS (this is big because I’ve found these to be finicky- it’s why I returned & hated the B&O H9i).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalquiza

raptorrapture said:


> Love my B&W PX headphones... I actually did a lot of research before settling on these. They were the right mix of cost + style (The Bose QC were NOT stylish imo) + decent noise cancellation & sound quality + USB-C (so I only need to carry the one cable) + NO TOUCH CONTROLS (this is big because I've found these to be finicky- it's why I returned & hated the B&O H9i).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have/had several pretty high end headphones (including Senn HD800S) and the B&W PX are some of my favorites to actually use, all around.


----------



## raptorrapture

Agreed! They’re my favorite pair of over-the-year headphones I’ve ever had.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalquiza

The sound is excellent and the convenience really seals the deal. I just started to hate the ritual of getting a bunch of cables and devices ready for a casual listen session.


----------



## GrussGott

I've tried a heck of a lot of headphones ... overall i'm not an ANC fan although may buy some Sony 1000xM3s, but for a few years I've used the B&W P7 wireless which you can still get but have to search. They're not noise cancelling but they sound a shiit-ton better than PX (or anything Bose) so I just crank it up! The P7Ws are pretty good at passive noise cancelling and I use them all of the time on flights (I fly about once every 3 weeks) - they really excel at movies/TV. I've test run just about every ANC headphone on flights (not the new Bose or Sonys) and I always go back to the P7Ws because they just sound so much better.

If you buy, I suggest using Crutchfield for a 30-60 day return policy or headphones.com which has a 1 year return policy!

The problem with noise cancelling HPs for me, beyond sounding generally worse that non-ANC HPs, is ANC cancels white noise while leaving voices, babies crying, clinking glasses, etc - so for me ANC is overrated and not necessary - usually a detriment as it either makes bad noises more noticeable and always makes the music sound worse.

Beyond the P7Ws, I also have some Senn hd600s (stock), the Fostex THx00, and the ZMF Atticus and Eikons which I power via Schiit dac and amp, and via the Schiit Eitr usb decrapifier. Mostly i switch between the Atticus and Eikon, using the Eikon for most music, and the Atticus for EDM, rap, and TV/movies.

I also have an old pair of PSB M4U2s with noise cancelling an damn if they don't still sound great. They'd be my main rig if they had the same passive noise reduction the P7Ws have.


----------



## RideCRF450

You don't need expensive to get great sound. Check out the Sennheiser HD6xx from Drop.com. They sound incredible with a little juice. I prefer these over my Grado 325's.


----------



## vkalia

RideCRF450 said:


> You don't need expensive to get great sound. Check out the Sennheiser HD6xx from Drop.com. They sound incredible with a little juice. I prefer these over my Grado 325's.


That's true. I have the HD650s and they are fantastic cans, and hold there own against orgers costing several multiples more.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094

ive tried 3 or 4 wireless earbuds and apple airpods are the best ive tried


----------



## Ben B

I’m also a big fan of Audeze LCD-X. Great headphones.


----------



## GrussGott

vkalia said:


> That's true. I have the HD650s and they are fantastic cans, and hold there own against orgers costing several multiples more.


I have the 600s and agree, but here's the thing:

Beyond a certain price point (which can be even $200), there's no "best", there's just different. And then you have to factor in the entire chain (Source, cables(!), DAC, amp), match impedances, etc etc. Many people will swear by Chord stuff, or evangelize R2R or NOS DACs or whatever ... for example my high impedance ZMF Eikons sound pretty good even from my phone! While my ZMF Atticus only sound their best from an OTL amp ...

And back to headphones even adjusting for chain, tons of people love Mr Speakers Ether Flows or Senn HD800s or Grados and I can't tell you how bad these sound to me because I just don't like the treble cannons - but that doesn't mean anything, because those people that do like that, love those headphones.

So basically you have to decide what kind of sound you like (bass, mids, treble?) and work your way up from there. I'm huge ZMF fan, but if I was going to more flexible and cheaper I'd probably get:

* Ideally Tidal or Qobuz, but spotify or similar
* AudioQuest Dragonfly Cobalt dac/amp stick
* Campfire Cascade headphones for bass lovers or MrSpeakers Aeon Flows for mid/treble heads


----------



## Zhanming057

GrussGott said:


> I have the 600s and agree, but here's the thing:
> 
> Beyond a certain price point (which can be even $200), there's no "best", there's just different. And then you have to factor in the entire chain (Source, cables(!), DAC, amp), match impedances, etc etc. Many people will swear by Chord stuff, or evangelize R2R or NOS DACs or whatever ... for example my high impedance ZMF Eikons sound pretty good even from my phone! While my ZMF Atticus only sound their best from an OTL amp ...
> 
> And back to headphones even adjusting for chain, tons of people love Mr Speakers Ether Flows or Senn HD800s or Grados and I can't tell you how bad these sound to me because I just don't like the treble cannons - but that doesn't mean anything, because those people that do like that, love those headphones.
> 
> So basically you have to decide what kind of sound you like (bass, mids, treble?) and work your way up from there. I'm huge ZMF fan, but if I was going to more flexible and cheaper I'd probably get:
> 
> * Ideally Tidal or Qobuz, but spotify or similar
> * AudioQuest Dragonfly Cobalt dac/amp stick
> * Campfire Cascade headphones for bass lovers or MrSpeakers Aeon Flows for mid/treble heads


None of these are "treble cannons" (well, maybe some of the Grados, but not sure which one you're referring to). The HD800S is neutral and a bit linear in the treble in the uncompensated sense, and the Ether Flow have a noticeable treble rolloff, just not as much as the LCD4 or the HE6. ZMF is an extremely opinionated (and usually warmish) brand, that's fine but it's ZMF that's dark and treble-recessed, not the other way around.

If you like mid-forward signatures but don't want to lose too much perceived resolution because of recessed treble, check out the K1000/Mysphere 3. The open design reduces direct pressure changes at the eardrum, and allows you to listen with less fatigue at higher volumes.


----------



## GrussGott

Zhanming057 said:


> None of these are "treble cannons" (well, maybe some of the Grados, but not sure which one you're referring to).


Fair enough, although I wasn't trying to have head-fi debate, just point out that most headphones in these price ranges are "good" but different people hear very different things - thus just because someone says an HD800S is the bestest sounding all time greatest ... they might not be to you. You'd have to pay me at least $500 to listen to the HD800s for more than 1 minute. I fecking hate them. I'm also not a fan of the LCDs or HEs ... but I'm pretty far into the minority on those I bet.

So that's the thing, most headphones are "good", you just have to find what you like, and the best way to do that is go to a show or meetup or to headphones.com so you can try them at home


----------



## vkalia

GrussGott said:


> You'd have to pay me at least $500 to listen to the HD800s for more than 1 minute. I fecking hate them. I'm also not a fan of the LCDs or HEs ... but I'm pretty far into the minority on those I bet.


I prefer warmer sounding music as it sounds closer to the 'real thing' (classical concerts) to my ears. Hence my preference for a 2A3 amp and 3W of glorious, single ended triode sound.

Bright makes me want to claw out my eyes and even neutral sounds thin. As fast as headphones go, I prefer the classic LCD2s to the new Focal whatever (the $4k ones).

But surprisingly, I quite enjoy the HD800s as a change of pace from the LCD2, even though by all accounts it isnt the type of sound palette i should like. Go figure. 

Re your other point about stuff sounding different, bot better, after a price point - agreed in principle, although whether that price point is $500 or $1000 is debatable (to me, its closer to the $1000-1500 range). But that's a different discussion and probably not relevant here.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery

I got the Sony 1000XM2 they are incredible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

vkalia said:


> I prefer warmer sounding music as it sounds closer to the 'real thing' (classical concerts) to my ears. Hence my preference for a 2A3 amp and 3W of glorious, single ended triode sound.


Whhooaaa ... i knew there was something i liked about you!

Pretty much 100% agree on all counts (maybe except the 800s, although to be fair I've only heard them once from a not ideal setup and many say the exact as you - they're surprisingly nice for 800s).


----------



## GrussGott

ZMF has a new set of closed Vérité coming out, the Desert Ironwood is gorgeous


----------



## Buddy Shagmore

https://www.klipsch.com/products/hp-3-headphones
Has anyone tried these Klipsch Heritage headphones? $1199 msrp.


----------



## Buddy Shagmore

https://www.klipsch.com/products/hp-3-headphones
Has anyone tried these Klipsch Heritage headphones? $1199 msrp.


----------



## Zhanming057

Buddy Shagmore said:


> https://www.klipsch.com/products/hp-3-headphones
> Has anyone tried these Klipsch Heritage headphones? $1199 msrp.


They are a relabeling of Fostex's planar platform and as with literally every Fostex OEM'ed can, they sound okay but kind of thin and bassy.

I would not pay $1,200 for them. Depending on what you're looking for, the Ether Flow, a used Ether 2, the HD800S and the Hifiman HE1000 are all better choices.


----------



## BreguetBrat

Just dipped into Headphones today for the very first time and after a few beers drinking here I just pulled the plug on 2 sets of headphones and one headphones amp. To start off with I snagged the Sennheiser 820 Amplifier as well as the 820 Headphones and to top it off, I wanted to go to the very top of the headphone food chain with the "FOCAL UTOPIA" Head Set..Thanks B&H and should be here first thing in the am by noon. Now I need to figure out how to set this stuff up...Yes pictures will follow...


----------



## GrussGott

BreguetBrat said:


> Just dipped into Headphones today for the very first time and after a few beers drinking here I just pulled the plug on 2 sets of headphones and one headphones amp. To start off with I snagged the Sennheiser 820 Amplifier as well as the 820 Headphones and to top it off, I wanted to go to the very top of the headphone food chain with the "FOCAL UTOPIA" Head Set..Thanks B&H and should be here first thing in the am by noon. Now I need to figure out how to set this stuff up...Yes pictures will follow...


if you're new to the game and don't know what kind of sound you like, how well that amp pairs with your headphones or your DAC, or the rest of your chain ... I'd plan on returning that stuff until you figure it out since you may have just bought the most perfectly wrong thing - or the right things that work perfectly wrong together.

edit: i should add if you buy from headphones.com you can return up to a year later


----------



## Zhanming057

GrussGott said:


> if you're new to the game and don't know what kind of sound you like, how well that amp pairs with your headphones or your DAC, or the rest of your chain ... I'd plan on returning that stuff until you figure it out since you may have just bought the most perfectly wrong thing - or the right things that work perfectly wrong together.
> 
> edit: i should add if you buy from headphones.com you can return up to a year later


Agreed. B&H has a 30-day policy.

I'm not the biggest fan of the HDVD820 or the HD820. The Utopia is fine, I had a pair for a while, but I really hope you didn't pay MSRP on a pair of headphones which is now effectively less than $2,000 new...


----------



## BreguetBrat

GrussGott said:


> if you're new to the game and don't know what kind of sound you like, how well that amp pairs with your headphones or your DAC, or the rest of your chain ... I'd plan on returning that stuff until you figure it out since you may have just bought the most perfectly wrong thing - or the right things that work perfectly wrong together.
> 
> edit: i should add if you buy from headphones.com you can return up to a year later


Well I will find out today what its all about and what's what. Surely i can not go wrong with what I bought . Now I need to figure out how to set it up and what else will I need. Wondering if i can somehow connect my apple phone to the headphone amp etc etc....


----------



## Rivarama

BreguetBrat said:


> Well I will find out today what its all about and what's what. Surely i can not go wrong with what I bought . Now I need to figure out how to set it up and what else will I need. Wondering if i can somehow connect my apple phone to the headphone amp etc etc....


There are plenty of headphones above the Focal Utopia but for the money they seem like a good choice. Also be aware that Focal uses beryllium in the Utopia line. I used to have the Focal Diablo Utopia bookshelf speakers and Focal sends you stickers to put on the tweeters if they get scratched. If the beryllium ever becomes airborne and you breath it in, it will kill you...this is the reason Apple makes a stink about the iPhone being beryllium free.

https://www.focal.com/sites/www.foc...alog/document/beryllium_precaution-of-use.pdf


----------



## BreguetBrat

Rivarama said:


> There are plenty of headphones above the Focal Utopia but for the money they seem like a good choice. Also be aware that Focal uses beryllium in the Utopia line. I used to have the Focal Diablo Utopia bookshelf speakers and Focal sends you stickers to put on the tweeters if they get scratched. If the beryllium ever becomes airborne and you breath it in, it will kill you...this is the reason Apple makes a stink about the iPhone being beryllium free.
> 
> https://www.focal.com/sites/www.foc...alog/document/beryllium_precaution-of-use.pdf


I am content with my starter model headphones and amp that arrived this morning and if this is something i take a liking to, i will then buy better headphones then these starter models..


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## Zhanming057

BreguetBrat said:


> Well I will find out today what its all about and what's what. Surely i can not go wrong with what I bought . Now I need to figure out how to set it up and what else will I need. Wondering if i can somehow connect my apple phone to the headphone amp etc etc....


The HDVD 820 has a built-in DAC. Not the greatest, but you can hook up your iPhone to it. The cable you will need is something that goes from Lightning to USB-B. Something like this:









That plugs into the DAC's USB port.

Coming from no experience in high end audio, I expect that both setups will sound amazing to you - but there's a lot more to the hobby, and without an external DAC I wouldn't call that setup "top of the line" in the strictest sense of the word.

The Utopia can keep with the greats if you drive them properly - look up something like the Viva 2a3, or the Woo WA33 elite, as a general recommendation of a no-compromise headphone amp. I am also personally a big fan of the Leben CS600, which may be easier to source in Europe compared to Woo.


----------



## GrussGott

Zhanming057 said:


> Coming from no experience in high end audio, I expect that both setups will sound amazing to you - but there's a lot more to the hobby, and without an external DAC I wouldn't call that setup "top of the line" in the strictest sense of the word.
> 
> The Utopia can keep with the greats if you drive them properly - look up something like the Viva 2a3, or the Woo WA33 elite, as a general recommendation of a no-compromise headphone amp. I am also personally a big fan of the Leben CS600, which may be easier to source in Europe compared to Woo.


I super agree with all of this - mostly because I did it 

I absolutely went "wrong" buying top end stuff without knowing the music profile I liked. It's like buying a high horsepower car that's awesome for the track but you only drive it on the streets where it's not so awesome.

For me, it took about a year to undo all of my mistakes buying high-end gear - nothing sounded right, which i eventually figured out was because I was buying reviews, not a coherent system. Ultimately I ended up with Tidal, ZMF Eikons and Schitt gear (i have other HPs/setups for other stuff, but that's my main). Not everyone's cup of tea, but definitely mine, and that's after trying EV.RY.THING. Chord, Focal, Denafrips, abyss, woo, blah blah blah. The better the gear, the better the imperfections with source, and with the sound you're expecting.

My system costs about 10% of other stuff I was looking at and sounds 80% better to me.

So for me, you can DEFINITELY go wrong with high end gear, and unless you know exactly what you want, you probably are.


----------



## BreguetBrat

Zhanming057 said:


> The HDVD 820 has a built-in DAC. Not the greatest, but you can hook up your iPhone to it. The cable you will need is something that goes from Lightning to USB-B. Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 14466421
> 
> 
> That plugs into the DAC's USB port.
> 
> Coming from no experience in high end audio, I expect that both setups will sound amazing to you - but there's a lot more to the hobby, and without an external DAC I wouldn't call that setup "top of the line" in the strictest sense of the word.
> 
> The Utopia can keep with the greats if you drive them properly - look up something like the Viva 2a3, or the Woo WA33 elite, as a general recommendation of a no-compromise headphone amp. I am also personally a big fan of the Leben CS600, which may be easier to source in Europe compared to Woo.


Thanks a lot I just ordered one on Amazon.. How about if I want to go from my iPhone directly to the headphones ...?


----------



## Rivarama

BreguetBrat said:


> Thanks a lot I just ordered one on Amazon.. How about if I want to go from my iPhone directly to the headphones ...?


You would just get a 1/4" -> 3.5mm adapter in addition to the 3.5mm->lightning adapter that came with your phone...seems crazy to listen to those headphones that way though. You would likely be better off with something designed to be powered by an iPhone.


----------



## BreguetBrat

Rivarama said:


> You would just get a 1/4" -> 3.5mm adapter in addition to the 3.5mm->lightning adapter that came with your phone...seems crazy to listen to those headphones that way though. You would likely be better off with something designed to be powered by an iPhone.


This is a temporary fix until I can figure out exactly what I will be needing... So what do most people use for a " MUSIC SOURCE" that they would connect to the headphone amplifier..?


----------



## BreguetBrat

Anyone have any thoughts or own the McIntosh MHA-150 Headphone Amplifier..? WOW that sure looks like a thing of beauty I must say...


----------



## Zhanming057

BreguetBrat said:


> Anyone have any thoughts or own the McIntosh MHA-150 Headphone Amplifier..? WOW that sure looks like a thing of beauty I must say...


Pretty meh. If you like that aesthetic, the Headamp GSX mk2 can be ordered with a polished steel faceplate. Cary Audio has the SEI300 which can be built with a lacquer case.


----------



## BreguetBrat

Zhanming057 said:


> Pretty meh. If you like that aesthetic, the Headamp GSX mk2 can be ordered with a polished steel faceplate. Cary Audio has the SEI300 which can be built with a lacquer case.


Sure looks quite awesome to me ..! love it..


----------



## wemedge

BreguetBrat said:


> Anyone have any thoughts or own the McIntosh MHA-150 Headphone Amplifier..? WOW that sure looks like a thing of beauty I must say...


I have the previous version, the MHA-100. I like it. It sounds good through my Audeze LCD-x, and LCD-2C, as well as various Grados, incl. the GS2000e. I switch between that and the Meridian Prime, which also drives a Schiit Vali 2. So I have some variety. Nothing high-end or "best", but I picked a setup I like and just stuck with it. Won't change anything unless something breaks.

I think audio and headphone preferences are quite personal, like watches. Some people love the Seiko SKXs (I do), but others can't stand the non-hacking, non hand-winding movement...


----------



## BreguetBrat

wemedge said:


> I have the previous version, the MHA-100. I like it. It sounds good through my Audeze LCD-x, and LCD-2C, as well as various Grados, incl. the GS2000e. I switch between that and the Meridian Prime, which also drives a Schiit Vali 2. So I have some variety. Nothing high-end or "best", but I picked a setup I like and just stuck with it. Won't change anything unless something breaks.
> 
> I think audio and headphone preferences are quite personal, like watches. Some people love the Seiko SKXs (I do), but others can't stand the non-hacking, non hand-winding movement...
> 
> View attachment 14467435


Looks very appealing and sure sounds the same way. I just dipped into headphone audio just the other day and there is so many nice amps and headphones to choose from. I bought the Sennheiser 820 AMP&Headphones and Focal Utopia's also..What do you use to get music to the amp..?


----------



## wemedge

BreguetBrat said:


> Looks very appealing and sure sounds the same way. I just dipped into headphone audio just the other day and there is so many nice amps and headphones to choose from. I bought the Sennheiser 820 AMP&Headphones and Focal Utopia's also..What do you use to get music to the amp..?


Audirvana from my Macbook and their remote on my ipad.


----------



## BreguetBrat

Need to stay off of Crutchfield Site and this will be my backup to the backup on Monday.. Now I need to add another set of worthy headphones to the fleet..


----------



## Rivarama

Why not figure out what you like and get the best possible setup instead of multiple? Or get loudspeakers. Loudspeakers are better than headphones if you have a room that can accommodate them.


----------



## vkalia

BreguetBrat said:


> Just dipped into Headphones today for the very first time and after a few beers drinking here I just pulled the plug on 2 sets of headphones and one headphones amp. To start off with I snagged the Sennheiser 820 Amplifier as well as the 820 Headphones and to top it off, I wanted to go to the very top of the headphone food chain with the "FOCAL UTOPIA" Head Set..Thanks B&H and should be here first thing in the am by noon. Now I need to figure out how to set this stuff up...Yes pictures will follow...


I'd rather stab my eardrums with burning punji sticks than listen to the Focal Utopia (that's their top of the range one, isn't it), quite honestly.

Keep in mind that in initial listening, a high treble response sounds good, but can be fatiguing over extended listening. So make sure you do a long listening session while you are within the return period.

That said, if you auditioned several cans with different sound palettes and liked these, stick with it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia

BreguetBrat said:


> This is a temporary fix until I can figure out exactly what I will be needing... So what do most people use for a " MUSIC SOURCE" that they would connect to the headphone amplifier..?


Any music player with a line out will do.

I prefer Sony, cos they have a fantastic no-fuss UI (which Fiio, iBasso and even the older A&Ks didnt manage) and really good battery life. I have the non-touchscreen one and it is good for 30 hours.

You can also use an older iPod Classic, modded with an SSD hard drive. They had surprisingly good DACs and fantastic interfaces.

Check the new Astell Kerns to see if the interface is better. They also make good standalone players for flights, etc and would pair well with higher end IEMs.

PS - IMO, the difference between various solid state headphone lamps is vanishing lows as far as sound quality goes. Just pay attention o noise levels, and you are good to go.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BreguetBrat

Rivarama said:


> Why not figure out what you like and get the best possible setup instead of multiple? Or get loudspeakers. Loudspeakers are better than headphones if you have a room that can accommodate them.


Only way I will figure out what's the right "COMBO" is by purchasing a few different Headphones and Amplifiers..! Plus I am one liking things in multiples..


----------



## Rivarama

If you don't have a place near by to demo different combinations then fair enough, especially if you can return them.


----------



## BreguetBrat

Rivarama said:


> If you don't have a place near by to demo different combinations then fair enough, especially if you can return them.


I am not a try and return type of guy as I usually buy what I want and just start a collection.. I am looking at some HIFIMAN stuff too..


----------



## GrussGott

vkalia said:


> I'd rather stab my eardrums with burning punji sticks than listen to the Focal Utopia (that's their top of the range one, isn't it), quite honestly.


Thank you. I didn't want to be the Utopia hater, but yeah, those are NOT my cup of tea, just too much of a basshead which has its own haters. I keep waffling on getting a Glenn OTL for my Atticus because he's got a 9+ month wait, but it's been way more than 9 months now. DOH! I do like the Abyss but I haven't heard a setup that's worth the incremental gain over what I have now. I really like the tt2/m-scaler but again, holy premium for an incremental lift.

I think if I change I'm either going to Amps & Sound tube gear, or to german solid state stuff - I really like the RME / Phonitor setup ... but I keep waffling over it all because I wonder if I'll really enjoy it or if I just have upgraditis.


----------



## JD305

I love my special edition Sennheisers I got from Massdrop HD600 and my vintage HD-25 I got 18 years ago


----------



## GrussGott

JD305 said:


> I love my special edition Sennheisers I got from Massdrop HD600 and my vintage HD-25 I got 18 years ago


Ha, so true, I have the HD600s as well and I like them much better than the 650s everyone drools over - IMO those are the best value in open-backs out there and for most people, with a decent source/dac/amp would be end-game. Not quite as much sub-bass / mid kick as I like but it's a quibble. I'd take those over utopias (well, actually, I did!)


----------



## BreguetBrat

What are the top shelf over the top high end TUBE Amplifiers for "HEADPHONE SETUPS"...! Plus killer looking too boot..?


----------



## GrussGott

BreguetBrat said:


> What are the top shelf over the top high end TUBE Amplifiers for "HEADPHONE SETUPS"...! Plus killer looking too boot..?


There are so many and it depends and a zillion factors (OTL vs SET), blah blah blah rabbit hole, but a few are:

If you like industrial

Woo WA234 Monoblocks:








Woo WA33 Elite Edition:








Amps & Sound Monos:








You can go full modern with Donald North stuff:








But to power that you'll need a good DAC, and personally I likes me an R2R ladder DAC so I'd go right at Schiit's Yggy:









Others prefer the NOS sound and would go to something like the Metrum Adagio









But all of that takes you down the DAC & tubes rathole wherein you'll spend many times the amount of the amps on tubes until you have no idea which way is up. For that reason, some would say just skip the whole DAC chip and tube distortion thing and go right to pure taps wonderment of Chord's m-scaler and TT2:














I should add Paul from PS audio is controversial guy, but his gear has always sounded awesome to me and he seems to have a great business (although some in the industry do not like him, like Marvy from EC, who seems to be a fabulously trustworthy guy, so maybe consider his opinion)

Anyway, paul's direct stream upgradeable software DAC:


----------



## BreguetBrat

GrussGott said:


> There are so many and it depends and a zillion factors (OTL vs SET), blah blah blah rabbit hole, but a few are:
> 
> If you like industrial
> 
> Woo WA234 Monoblocks:
> View attachment 14472857
> 
> 
> Woo WA33 Elite Edition:
> View attachment 14472859
> 
> 
> Amps & Sound Monos:
> View attachment 14472861
> 
> 
> You can go full modern with Donald North stuff:
> View attachment 14472867
> 
> 
> But to power that you'll need a good DAC, and personally I likes me an R2R ladder DAC so I'd go right at Schiit's Yggy:
> 
> View attachment 14472869
> 
> 
> Others prefer the NOS sound and would go to something like the Metrum Adagio
> 
> View attachment 14472881
> 
> 
> But all of that takes you down the DAC & tubes rathole wherein you'll spend many times the amount of the amps on tubes until you have no idea which way is up. For that reason, some would say just skip the whole DAC chip and tube distortion thing and go right to pure taps wonderment of Chord's m-scaler and TT2:
> 
> View attachment 14472897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add Paul from PS audio is controversial guy, but his gear has always sounded awesome to me and he seems to have a great business (although some in the industry do not like him, like Marvy from EC, who seems to be a fabulously trustworthy guy, so maybe consider his opinion)
> 
> Anyway, paul's direct stream upgradeable software DAC:
> 
> View attachment 14472929


Very difficult to find a dealer in USA for these awesome looking WW Amps and very hard to navigate their website. Where are these made..? I really think these are awesome looking and thanks for showing me..


----------



## Zhanming057

BreguetBrat said:


> Very difficult to find a dealer in USA for these awesome looking WW Amps and very hard to navigate their website. Where are these made..? I really think these are awesome looking and thanks for showing me..


Woo is all handbuild in Long Island, NY. You'll need to reach out to Jack Wu directly - he's in charge of ops and his old man builds the amps. Donald North is also American but I'm not sure where he's from. His waitlist is about a year long too, so take that into consideration.

If you're into American builders, here's one other option:

https://eddiecurrent.com/

The Studio is their top of the line, about 8-12 weeks lead or maybe a bit more.


----------



## Zhanming057

Also, for absolute no-compromise, balls-to-the-wall DAC/amp setups, check out MSB (also based in California):

MSB Technology - Official Site









Their high end pricing is absolutely crazy - you could pay up to $150,000 for a DAC/amp combo with the power supply and some upgrade modules. But the quality is superb and absolute best in class if you want to restrict yourself to American companies. For European offerings look at DCS, CH Precision, Nagra and Chord. Here's my headphone setup: the Nagra stack drives my headphones off the speaker taps.


----------



## BreguetBrat

Zhanming057 said:


> Woo is all handbuild in Long Island, NY. You'll need to reach out to Jack Wu directly - he's in charge of ops and his old man builds the amps. Donald North is also American but I'm not sure where he's from. His waitlist is about a year long too, so take that into consideration.
> 
> If you're into American builders, here's one other option:
> 
> https://eddiecurrent.com/
> 
> The Studio is their top of the line, about 8-12 weeks lead or maybe a bit more.


I plan on calling them first thing Monday morning to see if they have anything pre built and ready to sell.. I really like this brand and wow u can upgrade tubes for 2400.00 a pair..


----------



## BreguetBrat

Zhanming057 said:


> Woo is all handbuild in Long Island, NY. You'll need to reach out to Jack Wu directly - he's in charge of ops and his old man builds the amps. Donald North is also American but I'm not sure where he's from. His waitlist is about a year long too, so take that into consideration.
> 
> If you're into American builders, here's one other option:
> 
> https://eddiecurrent.com/
> 
> The Studio is their top of the line, about 8-12 weeks lead or maybe a bit more.


I plan on calling them first thing Monday morning to see if they have anything pre built and ready to sell.. I really like this brand and wow u can upgrade tubes for 2400.00 a pair..


----------



## Zhanming057

BreguetBrat said:


> I plan on calling them first thing Monday morning to see if they have anything pre built and ready to sell.. I really like this brand and wow u can upgrade tubes for 2400.00 a pair..


I doubt it but never hurts to ask. Jack Wu is a friend and I bought my first amp from him in 2007. I still use his solid state portable amp (the WA11) even though I'm out of the tube amp game myself. I do know that they usually have a WA234 set around that they bring to trade shows, you might be able to buy that pair.


----------



## Rivarama

Zhanming057 said:


> Also, for absolute no-compromise, balls-to-the-wall DAC/amp setups, check out MSB (also based in California):
> 
> MSB Technology - Official Site
> 
> Their high end pricing is absolutely crazy - you could pay up to $150,000 for a DAC/amp combo with the power supply and some upgrade modules. But the quality is superb and absolute best in class if you want to restrict yourself to American companies. For European offerings look at DCS, CH Precision, Nagra and Chord. Here's my headphone setup: the Nagra stack drives my headphones off the speaker taps.


What is your setup for speakers?


----------



## Zhanming057

Rivarama said:


> What is your setup for speakers?


Don't have one. Room is too small and can't do treatment in an apartment.


----------



## Rivarama

Zhanming057 said:


> Don't have one. Room is too small and can't do treatment in an apartment.


I am not sure what "treatment" means. I am no audiophile. I live in a condo, lots of concrete and glass in an odd shaped (but large) room. I just have the audio people monkey around with the placement and use room correction...good enough for me.

BreguetBrat you should try this test NPR made. My best headphones are Shure SE535LTDs I did miserably, tried an audioquest dragon fly red to see if that made any difference...nope.

https://www.npr.org/sections/therecord/2015/06/02/411473508/how-well-can-you-hear-audio-quality


----------



## GrussGott

Rivarama said:


> BreguetBrat you should try this test NPR made. My best headphones are Shure SE535LTDs I did miserably, tried an audioquest dragon fly red to see if that made any difference...nope.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/therecord/2015/06/02/411473508/how-well-can-you-hear-audio-quality


Well, that's not a very good way to judge music as there are many things to consider: source "definition" (which this NPR test attempts), output of that source, processing of that source (DAC), amplification, presentation. So the test you posted tests the first thing in the chain, but doesn't mention the rest.

In short, you have to have really good ears, a ton of experience, and a REALLY good system to judge source definition, which is why if someone is going to spend a few thousand or more on a system they should use Tidal or Qobuz to stream CD quality (because why not? you're spending 1000s), but more than CD quality is probably lost - and it most certainly is on a basic headphone setup coming straight out a phone of laptop.

There is so much controversy and misunderstanding of digital audio / USB delivered music (no - it's not just a file transfer of bits like a thumb drive; file transfers use an entirely different USB protocol than audio), it's way beyond this forum, but I think it's worth mentioning that Schiit is the only DAC manufacturer listed with the USB working group and they've developed their own implementation (Unison?), although it won't be on their DACs for awhile 2020 or 2021.

If one is going to buy "nice" headphones then stream CD quality, use a decent DAC (preferable one with USB isolation on it or with it) and good to great amp.

You could do a Schiit bifrost, Lyr and HD600s for $1500, add in Tidal or Qobuz an you're probably close to end-game for normal listening.

Incrementally better will cost you another $5000-$10000


----------



## Rivarama

I was curious to see if it was worth the upgrade to Tidal Premium and at least on my iPhone it isn't for me. I haven't tried the test on my Wilson Audio speakers or my Wisdom speakers.


----------



## BreguetBrat

My McIntosh MHA-150 is out for delivery this am by noon. Looking forward to seeing it and trying it out. Sure need some pointers on getting high rez audio to it and from what device would be optimum..?


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## Rivarama

...nice monitor.


----------



## Dan T.

GrussGott said:


> Well, that's not a very good way to judge music as there are many things to consider: source "definition" (which this NPR test attempts), output of that source, processing of that source (DAC), amplification, presentation. So the test you posted tests the first thing in the chain, but doesn't mention the rest.
> 
> In short, you have to have really good ears, a ton of experience, and a REALLY good system to judge source definition, which is why if someone is going to spend a few thousand or more on a system they should use Tidal or Qobuz to stream CD quality (because why not? you're spending 1000s), but more than CD quality is probably lost - and it most certainly is on a basic headphone setup coming straight out a phone of laptop.
> 
> *There is so much controversy and misunderstanding of digital audio* / USB delivered music (no - it's not just a file transfer of bits like a thumb drive; file transfers use an entirely different USB protocol than audio), it's way beyond this forum, but I think it's worth mentioning that Schiit is the only DAC manufacturer listed with the USB working group and they've developed their own implementation (Unison?), although it won't be on their DACs for awhile 2020 or 2021.
> 
> If one is going to buy "nice" headphones then stream CD quality, use a decent DAC (preferable one with USB isolation on it or with it) and good to great amp.
> 
> *You could do a Schiit bifrost, Lyr and HD600s for $1500, add in Tidal or Qobuz an you're probably close to end-game for normal listening.*
> 
> Incrementally better will cost you another $5000-$10000


THIS. All of it.

As I age, I have found that the eye-watering amount of money I spent on gear going back to the 1970s wasn't really what mattered. What mattered then? Two things: good headphones, and good mastering. Full stop. Even a well-mastered lossy stream like Steely Dan's "Aja" sounds head and shoulders above a lot of the uber-lossless DSD or 24/96 stuff that's out there (or even vinyl), because the mastering process wasn't done well. So I've rid myself of all that equipment, and boiled it down like GrussGott recommended: a simple desktop 2.0 system that rocks, and isn't crazy expensive. And now I enjoy myself, and the music. Not sure if he really said it, but there's a quote from Alan Parsons out there saying something like "An audiophile doesn't listen to your music on their equipment; they listen to their equipment with your music." The latter can be suffocating.

Anyway, there's no shame in having a simple system with some lossy streaming (I need Tidal's catalog to expand a bit more for me to jump on board), and having been full circle on this, it's refreshing. Enjoy the music...


----------



## GrussGott

BreguetBrat said:


> [ audio stuff ]


yeah, but now your interconnects are crap. Gotta get some audioquest Yosemites or Yukons.

Aaaaannnddd now you also gotta worry about clean, shielded power, and shielded power cables. I'd go with a PS Audio Stellar Power Plant 3 regenerator and AC5 power cables.

30-60 day free trials so if you don't like them, return them


----------



## BreguetBrat

Rivarama said:


> ...nice monitor.[/QUOTE
> 
> MONITOR IS A EIZO AND I actually have two of them setup in my office..


----------



## BreguetBrat

GrussGott said:


> yeah, but now your interconnects are crap. Gotta get some audioquest Yosemites or Yukons.
> 
> Aaaaannnddd now you also gotta worry about clean, shielded power, and shielded power cables. I'd go with a PS Audio Stellar Power Plant 3 regenerator and AC5 power cables.
> 
> 30-60 day free trials so if you don't like them, return them


Looking at high end power cables for my McIntosh and my recently ordered WOO WA5 HeadphoneAmp/Amp....


----------



## BreguetBrat

Wanting to add a Tube headphone Amp to the modest fleet and browsing the internet stumbling on the WOO Website . Ordered me a WOO WA5 Tube Amp System. 2-3 weeks build time on this beauty..


----------



## BreguetBrat

Sennheiser 800HD headphones and WOO AUDIO Stand.. These headphone stands are really built extremely well..


----------



## Dan T.

BreguetBrat said:


> Sennheiser 800HD headphones and WOO AUDIO Stand.. These headphone stands are really built extremely well..


What do you think of the 800HDs? Been thinking about them for a while.

I use that cheap-o headphone mount from Amazon that goes under a desk and I love it. Out of sight (when not in use).

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

Dan T. said:


> I use that cheap-o headphone mount from Amazon that goes under a desk and I love it. Out of sight (when not in use).


LOL, I use the same ones!


----------



## Dan T.

GrussGott said:


> LOL, I use the same ones!


Just looked at it. Mine is the "Anchor Pro." The adhesive on it is head-spinningly good.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BreguetBrat

I just bought 4 of these made by WOO AUDIO in NYC. They are extremely well made and very robust plus super classy looking..


----------



## GrussGott

BreguetBrat said:


> Looking at high end power cables for my McIntosh and my recently ordered WOO WA5 HeadphoneAmp/Amp....


----------



## Dan T.

GrussGott said:


> _...internet videos..._


Wow, he's a hell of a salesman! Now I'm wondering if my little Topping D50 would benefit from Topping's proprietary PSU (called "P50"), which would give the D50 THREE power options: USB (out of the question!), dedicated onboard 5V 1A (what I'm doing now), and like I said - the P50. For $100 it might be worth a shot to see if it helps... It's fairly new, so I can't find many reviews online.

Damn I hate this hobby... rather, my kids' college fund hates it! LOL


----------



## GrussGott

Dan T. said:


> Damn I hate this hobby... rather, my kids' college fund hates it! LOL


well, yeah, Paul is somewhat of a controversial guy, and there's just about nobody out there with his experience, network, and accessibility and every interaction i've ever had with him has been super positive. You can just drop by their shop if you're in Boulder and they'll tour you around and you can talk to experts, you can call their help line and they'll answer your question all without being a customer - and of course you can ask paul stuff online. Everything he's ever told me or done for me has been spot on.

Back to power, yeah, oh boy is it controversial just like anything cables or digital: you have your it-absolutely-makes-a-difference people (like me) and the opposite, and everything in between. Anyway, for me, power cables and conditioners absolutely make a difference although I live a major city so lots of EMF blah blah blah, but I can tell you that power cables and interconnects fixed my hum problems and if I had an expensive system I'd absolutely get a power regenerator - why not? Any reputable company will let you try that stuff out for 30-90 days, be it a USB cable or a regenerator.

The controversies just get annoying - my 2 cents with anything audio is that it's for your pleasure and, like everything pleasurable, you should try it. Even if it sounds weird. or whatever.


----------



## Dan T.

GrussGott said:


> well, yeah, Paul is somewhat of a controversial guy, and there's just about nobody out there with his experience, network, and accessibility and every interaction i've ever had with him has been super positive. You can just drop by their shop if you're in Boulder and they'll tour you around and you can talk to experts, you can call their help line and they'll answer your question all without being a customer - and of course you can ask paul stuff online. Everything he's ever told me or done for me has been spot on.
> 
> Back to power, yeah, oh boy is it controversial just like anything cables or digital: you have your it-absolutely-makes-a-difference people (like me) and the opposite, and everything in between. Anyway, for me, power cables and conditioners absolutely make a difference although I live a major city so lots of EMF blah blah blah, but I can tell you that power cables and interconnects fixed my hum problems and if I had an expensive system I'd absolutely get a power regenerator - why not? Any reputable company will let you try that stuff out for 30-90 days, be it a USB cable or a regenerator.
> 
> The controversies just get annoying - my 2 cents with anything audio is that it's for your pleasure and, like everything pleasurable, you should try it. Even if it sounds weird. or whatever.


Damn you! Damn you!

I ordered it.

Still want to know more about those HD800s...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BreguetBrat

Updated version of my modest Headphone/Amps Setup under construction..


----------



## GrussGott

Dan T. said:


> Damn you! Damn you!
> 
> I ordered it.
> 
> Still want to know more about those HD800s...


Ha, well it does become a bottomless pit ... and back to modest systems, as I'm sure you know if you listen to pop or rock a spendy system really won't do much for you IMO.

Some disagree with that, but the music is compressed such that not much can be done - you need well recorded stuff and want to hear stuff like a singer's lips part in order to get value out of more than a ~$2500 system.

I just saw that Schiit now has their proprietary USB implementation, Unison, on their new Bifrost+ DACS, and RME released new updates to their ADI2 DAC which is an awesome bargain IMO











One of these is probably on the list, although I may go Soekris ... but now Bifrost seems good enough.


----------



## Dan T.

GrussGott said:


> Ha, well it does become a bottomless pit ... and back to modest systems, as I'm sure you know if you listen to pop or rock a spendy system really won't do much for you IMO.
> 
> Some disagree with that, but the music is compressed such that not much can be done - you need well recorded stuff and want to hear stuff like a singer's lips part in order to get value out of more than a ~$2500 system.
> 
> I just saw that Schiit now has their proprietary USB implementation, Unison, on their new Bifrost+ DACS, and RME released new updates to their ADI2 DAC which is an awesome bargain IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these is probably on the list, although I may go Soekris ... but now Bifrost seems good enough.


Had a Bifrost but wasn't multibit. I liked it. Gave it to my son when I got the Topping D50 which has a cool, surgical precision to it. I like it for that. And it can handle any format you throw at it.

You nailed it with rock and pop. Mostly a rock listener, but man, those early Steely Dan albums... Not sure who recorded and mastered them, but they sound tremendous even after 40 years. Grates on me when I hear modern rock and there's the telltale "snap crackle pop" from waveform clipping. Usually if I like the streaming version of an album, but want to bypass the gawdawful mastering I'll go get the vinyl and then rip it on my own, since those are usually mastered cleaner than digital stuff. Kind of silly if the album is recorded digitally (analog medium of a digital source doesn't "un-digitize" it), but usually the final master doesn't have all the "snap crackle pop" garbage on vinyl, so I've justified vinyl that way. 

It's the hi-res classical where I am truly impressed with what simple desktop systems can do. My favorite piece is Dvorak's New World Symphony and I have several versions of it and one is a 24/88 Blu-ray that sounds like I'm sitting in the pit with the musicians. Mind blowing. But yeah even the hi-res Steven Wilson remasters of old Jethro Tull, Yes, and King Crimson albums aren't that much of a difference, in 2.0 stereo anyway. Although I think the REAL purpose of those sets is the surround mixes, and they're cool. Not sure how to hear the lossless versions though because my old Oppo only picks up the lossy layers from the disc. They still sound cool though - a lot stands out when you get discreet channel separation like that. And my surround system is a low end "home theater in a box" variety and it's not all that bad.

Schiit is great for both beginner and expert. I have a Asgard 2 and I like it. Runs hotter than hell though!!! Thinking of pointing a fan directly at it.. LOL

Ever mess around with MiniDSP stuff? Sort of DIY but looks like a fun platform for building out custom rigs.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

Dan T. said:


> Ever mess around with MiniDSP stuff? Sort of DIY but looks like a fun platform for building out custom rigs.


No, i've heard of it, but never messed about - you? What are you thinking of?


----------



## Dan T.

GrussGott said:


> No, i've heard of it, but never messed about - you? What are you thinking of?


Hi-Res lossless surround sound... Just starting reading about it. Most people are doing lossy surround in home theater systems but these guys push 5.1 @ 24/96 and above. Interesting.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMac

Can never go wrong with Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic or Audio Technica. 
My personal favorites are the Sennheiser HD 700's, beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro Open Studio Headphones, and the Audio-Technica ATH-M70x


----------



## comstar

Love my Grado's but I use A-T for my daily. A-T > Bose and cheaper since they don't market as much.


----------



## stbob

Cut the cord and freed myself from bondage. Traded in my Sennheiser HD 598 SR's for the Sennheiser Momentum 3. Free at last, free at last, thank god almighty we are free at last... 🎧


----------



## Herb53

Years ago a friend recommended Grado and I've found those hard to beat.


----------



## oztech

I have reached my goal for now with Focal Clears running through Shiit Asgard 3 with multibit dac very happy the rest of my headphones are not being used.


----------



## azs.77

Sony xmr4 are really nice, and come with great warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimexSocialClub

My "high end" headphones are PSB M4U corded.


----------



## 0range

TimexSocialClub said:


> My "high end" headphones are PSB M4U corded.


Those aren't bad at all. Good sound, even if they are a bit large.


----------



## ecruz

I have the Sony WH-1000XM3 for everyday use, at the office, on a plane (when we could fly), etc. I also have a pair of Sennheiser HD 600's, a pair of Sennheiser HD 25's, a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M50x, a pair of Ultimate Ears in ear monitors (don't remember the model). Tried the AKG 701's, loved the fit but they were a little "thin" sounding for me.

I also have a pair of small Bose over ear bluetooth for occasional use and a pair of Sony wireless in ear bluetooth to use while driving my convertible. As well as an assortment of Sony and Apple wired earbuds.

And a pair of Grado 60's, that my kid took over.

Man...I have too many headphones.


----------



## drums4money

As a former studio rat, I'm listening to more music now than in several years combined with the whole working from home shift. I've always preferred the open-back Grado sound. Everyone has their own flavor, I just happened to settle on that big open airy quality. I've a couple pair of Grado's, I swanky pair of Westone IEM's with 6 drivers - but truth be told I don't really get the life-changing promise of multi-element in-ears. Sennheiser makes a great set of bluetooth noise cancelling phones (HD 4.5SE) that are surprisingly fantastic once the pads are upgraded to something like Brainwavz over-the-ear velour pads. I got into making my own headsets a few years back and have shipped a couple-hundred. I started selling them mainly to musician friends and it's crept out to the point now I've shipped them all over the world. Recently to UK and Denmark. Here's a link for any nerds on the forum - Old School Audio Vintage Headphones

I'd rather be listening through 2-channel stereo, but I really enjoy good headphones when the stereo's just not available.


----------



## kboyle

I like using airpods


----------



## wirebender

oztech said:


> I have reached my goal for now with Focal Clears running through Shiit Asgard 3 with multibit dac very happy the rest of my headphones are not being used.


My setup is Focal Clear through a Woo Audio headphone amp. It's the ultimate for me.


----------



## drlagares

airpods for me, pretty easy to use and much comfortable


----------



## swink6112

Always thought my Airpod was the sh*t till my friend let me try his Focal(don't remember the model).

Now my Airpod sounds like this...







))


----------



## Jim Addy

Use be Grado. . Open air too loud for work environment. 
Still like AA. 

Now use AirPods. 

Jim


----------



## G-Shocky

Bose wireless noise canceling. My ears never evolved to appreciate anything fancier.


----------



## Xenin

Bowers Wilkins PX7, awesome soundstage with pretty good noise canceling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAT4150

Audeze EL-8 for home use and Shure SE425 for IEMs


----------



## studawg

Focal Elegia -> JDS Labs Element amp/dac
Sennheiser HD650 -> Monoprice THX amp/dac
Moondrop Blessing 2
Moondrop SSR


----------



## neilziesing

Try Ultrasone. They are based in Bavaria. Fantastic build and sound quality and designed to cut down on ear fatigue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cratercraver

Audeze LCD-2 is really great sounding but are heavy and $799.


----------



## fransiscus

I use wireless Bose Noise cancelling and it works great.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## mudmud

Nice to see some love for B+W here. I've got the P5 and P9 and love them both. Have a soft spot for B+Ws.


----------



## watchNoob

On an iFi Zen DAC I'm running:

Planars - Fostex T60rp - Modified with parts and advice from the great folks at ZMF Headphones
IEMs - Earsonics Velvet Mk. II
Dynamics - Focal Elegia


----------



## ILM4rcio

Actually using my Sony WH-1000XM3 and I'm so happy with them, recently got gifted of a pair of B&O Beoplay 4 but unfortunately hadn't yet way ti try it, hope to be able soon.









Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rr82

Paulo 8135 said:


> Any audio addicts about? I currently use the Sony MDR1R and the Sony EX700. I didn't go for 1R noise cancelling or bluetooth as i HATE having to charge headphones.


I use the old reliable QC-25 from Bose. Thought about getting the newer version with wireless feature, but mine is good enough. Just replacing the ear pads once in a while.


----------



## discerningtime

When I used to tour, I preferred the Shure SE425. Most source material isn’t high enough quality to blow a wad on headphones. Had some P7s for a while. Sony XM4s primarily for travel (much better than QCs to me). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mp88g

I love sleek and bluetooth compatible headphones. Couldn't go wrong with my Beats.


----------



## nathan53

It's painful to spend a lot of money, but with headphones: you don't want to cheap out. The truth of the matter is, buying expensive headphones is worth it especially when you consider just how much you're getting in return


----------



## fourwheeler45

I have bose quiet comfort 35 wifi headphones, they seem to be sold out at the moment though


----------



## waruilewi

wirebender said:


> My setup is Focal Clear through a Woo Audio headphone amp. It's the ultimate for me.


Sweet setup. I occasionally play around with getting a dedicated balanced headphone amp.


----------



## waruilewi

I'm a dedicated Sony guy. Got a pair of JDM Z1R with upgraded Kimbers for home and IER-M7 for mobile, both running balanced.


----------



## FuzeDude

Good Lord. I had no idea folks were still into headphones.


----------



## waruilewi

FuzeDude said:


> Good Lord. I had no idea folks were still into headphones.


I know, what luddites! I'm into mechanical watches too, talk about behind the times!


----------



## SixtyLion

Big fan of Shure IEMs, had double driver SE-series model since college paired with heavily modified iPod Classic 5th gen. upgraded with flash drive and 3000 mAh battery. This setup worked extremely well. About a year ago, my old Shure died and I got Shure SE425, currently using these IEMs with Cowon Plenue D hi-res MP3 player.


----------



## Mstrmusic

I've gone full wireless with Sony's wh-1000xm3. Won't ever go back to wired cans--like the freedom of movement provided by wireless.


----------

